# The "HEY" driveler #197.....



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## cramer (Feb 21, 2016)

good one Chief
where's the coffee?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2016)

...


----------



## Backlasher82 (Feb 21, 2016)

You sure got some forgotten favorites up your sleeve Chief.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Morning Cramer. That one brings back some memories Jeff! Goodun!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2016)

Backlasher82 said:


> You sure got some forgotten favorites up your sleeve Chief.



I know you do too, problem is recalling them to memory. 



This one was fitting for the driveler title....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2016)

cramer said:


> good one Chief
> where's the coffee?



hey, hay must have been good to miss the offerings in the last driveler.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey, hay must have been good to miss the offerings in the last driveler.



He must have wanted some fresh "Hey".


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> He must have wanted some fresh "Hey".



Think he uses a hae my pillow?


----------



## snookdoctor (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey is for horses.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2016)

snookdoctor said:


> Hey is for horses.



don't tell the cows that


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey,yall!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Hey,yall!



yous did a flyby


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey everybody,,,, we have a way to go to get to 500,000,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 21, 2016)

Werd..... 
My bride discovered Pintress ....  My honey do list just multiplied big time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2016)

snookdoctor said:


> Hey is for horses.



And other related species of the Family



gobbleinwoods said:


> don't tell the cows that



Indeed, let's not forget the bovine scatology produced here also.



crackerdave said:


> Hey,yall!



Dave's not here.



Cmp1 said:


> Hey everybody,,,, we have a way to go to get to 500,000,,,,



We are in no hurry Cmp.....we're just grazing along.



blood on the ground said:


> Werd.....
> My bride discovered Pintress ....  My honey do list just multiplied big time!



Tell her I said "HEY" anyway.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2016)

afternoon moon


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon moon



Afternoon gobblebro......fantastic photo finish in the 500!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon gobblebro......fantastic photo finish in the 500!



sure was Chief-O


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Evening Gobble and Chief. Drove by a while ago. Was firing up the egg for a cheekun and some smoked macncheese.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Gobble and Chief. Drove by a while ago. Was firing up the egg for a cheekun and some smoked macncheese.



Sounds good, Moon.....beef stew here tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2016)

Heads up.....anyone into MMA, UFC fight night on FS1 @ 6:00


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2016)

lasagna here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Heads up.....anyone into MMA, UFC fight night on FS1 @ 6:00



when is the talking done and the fist flying?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon gobblebro......fantastic photo finish in the 500!



Yep. I was pulling for Truex.  
Now time for some golf. 

H22 grilling steak for us and the young uns. Gonna do tater, Texas toast and a salad.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2016)

1st Quang of this one!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey !!!!  Most excellent choice Chiefbro !!

Didja get my email ???



Knock this un out, off for a couple, then hava a lil OT.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2016)

Never fails. He lights the grill and the rain comes. 
No lie. Happens ALL the time.
He made a beach umbrella holder out of PVC and attached it to his grill.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> when is the talking done and the fist flying?



 Not sure, but I'll be tuned in @ 6:00



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. I was pulling for Truex.
> Now time for some golf.
> 
> H22 grilling steak for us and the young uns. Gonna do tater, Texas toast and a salad.



Heck yeah!! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> 1st Quang of this one!



Mud?



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey !!!!  Most excellent choice Chiefbro !!
> 
> Didja get my email ???
> 
> ...




Yessir on da email...... HEY X10


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> when is the talking done and the fist flying?



Yep, didn't realize there was a 1 hour pre-fight show. 

7-9p


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Sounds good Chief, Gobble and Mrs. H. That's why I built us an outdoor kitchen. Got tired of dodging the dang rain! That and it's a good place to drank, I mean hang out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2016)

Italian 7 grain toast with homemade pear preserves for dessert.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sounds good Chief, Gobble and Mrs. H. That's why I built us an outdoor kitchen. Got tired of dodging the dang rain! That and it's a good place to drank, I mean hang out.



Yessir, would love to have an outdoor kitchen one day. 

My cold beverage consumption would more than likely significantly increase, not to mention my waste line.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sounds good Chief, Gobble and Mrs. H. That's why I built us an outdoor kitchen. Got tired of dodging the dang rain! That and it's a good place to drank, I mean hang out.



We gonna be working on that next! Adding on to the pool house.  I made mention I would like one of those blackstones they are talking about in the Cafe and H22 said we'd have to add on to the pool house. When they poured the concrete for the pool house his Dad asked why we weren't going the entire length of the pool. Guess we should have.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. I was pulling for Truex.
> Now time for some golf.
> 
> H22 grilling steak for us and the young uns. Gonna do tater, Texas toast and a salad.



Bubba won. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2016)

You gotta anudder email Chief, you should recognize this one . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You gotta anudder email Chief, you should recognize this one . .



You GON make hdm03 very upset with all these emails to Chief. I aint tellin tho.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You GON make hdm03 very upset with all these emails to Chief. I aint tellin tho.






Thanks and what not.


Lemme know when ya'll get ready to pour the concrete, good friend of mine up your way, and a member here can give you a bid.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks and what not.
> 
> 
> Lemme know when ya'll get ready to pour the concrete, good friend of mine up your way, and a member here can give you a bid.




We generally do that stuff ourselves - the Jacuzzi and pool (came with the package), but with H22's back issues things of that nature will be hired out from now on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2016)

Appreciate it, Quackbro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it, Quackbro!






10-4, didja recognize the last one ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2016)

Been a busy lilfeller tonight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2016)

How goes it Bloodbro, been a fairly good night so far.


Be back witcha Wed - Sat night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2016)

Drunkbro still Soberbro ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How goes it Bloodbro, been a fairly good night so far.
> 
> 
> Be back witcha Wed - Sat night.


Going good.... FYI today is test result day for the wife..


Hooked On Quack said:


> Drunkbro still Soberbro ??



Absolutely... Not!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Going good.... FYI today is test result day for the wife..
> 
> 
> Absolutely... Not!






Gimme a call at home when you find out.  




Soberbro didn't last very long, musta gave outta blueberries.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gimme a call at home when you find out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not kidding you with what I'm about to say!
Dude is in panic mode tonight.... Sounds like over the weekend Drunkbro decided he would rearrange the cabinets in his kitchen..?!?!?! So after him and his girlfriend removed the lower portion of the cabinets and set them outside...  They twisted one and proceeded sport drankin all night Saturday/Sunday .... While the cabinets were outside..... Being rained on!!!!
Builder grade cabinets don't stand up so well to water!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2016)

white screen caught me in mid post.   

Well the coffee has been made


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 22, 2016)

Happy Monday to you Blood, Quack, and Gobblin.  Looks like none of you got ANY sleep lately.

The fresh brewed coffee sounds good this morning as I am still sleepy because I kept waking up every 30 minutes most all night.  

I've got to get moving as I have a bunch of work to get done early today.  Be back on later in the morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 22, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Quackbro ,EE and Blood. As always Gobble the coffee is spot on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2016)

two more hours and in I must go  

EE, better hurry as liquid sunshine is on the way.

moon, morning

quack and blood, you are on the final curve and headed homeward.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm not kidding you with what I'm about to say!
> Dude is in panic mode tonight.... Sounds like over the weekend Drunkbro decided he would rearrange the cabinets in his kitchen..?!?!?! So after him and his girlfriend removed the lower portion of the cabinets and set them outside...  They twisted one and proceeded sport drankin all night Saturday/Sunday .... While the cabinets were outside..... Being rained on!!!!
> Builder grade cabinets don't stand up so well to water!!!!






DOOOOOOOOOOOOD !!! 






Morning bro's, bout ready to knock this un OUT !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2016)

Happy Monday boys... Tu mo eyewerez!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2016)

Rearrange the lower cabinets sounds like they twisted one before removing the cabinets.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Rearrange the lower cabinets sounds like they twisted one before removing the cabinets.



 absolutely!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2016)

drunkbro might be wanting OT to buy some new ones.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2016)

Drunkbro should have plenty of kindling...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> drunkbro might be wanting OT to buy some new ones.



he can have it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2016)

Good day all !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2016)

someone just unzipped the clouds here


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 22, 2016)

It's on the way here too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2016)

Mornin fellows....just a sprinkle here.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 22, 2016)

Morning all,,,, wish it was warm enough for rain,,,, cloudy, couple snow flakes, was 57deg Saturday,,,, 35deg yesterday,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning all,,,, wish it was warm enough for rain,,,, cloudy, couple snow flakes, was 57deg Saturday,,,, 35deg yesterday,,,,



Morning Cmp, yep unbelievable how warm it's been across just about the entire country. We've got a cold front coming in around Wed night that should get us back to normal temps for this time of year.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2016)

Mernin...........
I have a new schedule for the next two weeks............. swing by my ex's to pick up my granboy & take him to daycare.......... he was none to pleased to leave his "Pappy" this morning!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning Cmp, yep unbelievable how warm it's been across just about the entire country. We've got a cold front coming in around Wed night that should get us back to normal temps for this time of year.





Chiefbro not only a LEADER, he b a wedder man too !!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 22, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2016)

hdm03 fixin to say heyyyyyyyyyyyy...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2016)

Lotta HEY'n up in hera!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hdm03 fixin to say heyyyyyyyyyyyy...



He's reading back. 
Suck up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2016)

I ain't saying hay, hey, .....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hdm03 fixin to say heyyyyyyyyyyyy...



You done run off homo3


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I ain't saying hay, hey, .....


 really?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I ain't saying hay, hey, .....



I don't know what you mean....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2016)

Keebs said:


> really?



HEY.......


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2016)

homo?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2016)

Rain has set in here now......


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey!



Hey Mud......And whatnot.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 22, 2016)

and things of that nature.....


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 22, 2016)

high?


----------



## rydert (Feb 22, 2016)

hay........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey

Not rainging here, beautiful weekend and a good Monday


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey
> 
> Not rainging here, beautiful weekend and a good Monday


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2016)

rydert said:


> hay........


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey Keebsy


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebsy


I take it you're feeling better?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2016)

I still have a nagging cough every now and again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2016)

Pulled muscle still hurts in my back but  no one likes a whiner I'm feelin great!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 22, 2016)

Muds a big cry baby.  Suck it up butter cup


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh, hey folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey Leroy, how much older till that boy of yours can pick up pine cones while we watch.????????


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey! You go fishing Mud?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Pulled muscle still hurts in my back but  no one likes a whiner I'm feelin great!


 that's an A.G.E. thang, darlin'.................


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, hey folks


 hiya Leroy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## rydert (Feb 22, 2016)

hey Keebs


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2016)

hay hey to  you too


----------



## rydert (Feb 22, 2016)

rydert said:


> hey Keebs



well,well.....looky therra


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 22, 2016)

Keebs said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Pulled muscle still hurts in my back but  no one likes a whiner I'm feelin great!


I don't like a whiner either, but I like a wiener. Wait! A wiener dawg.  WAIT!!! A dachshund. Whew....


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, hey folks


Hey there stranger. 

Went and early voted today.  Took all of 3 minutes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 22, 2016)

rydert said:


> well,well.....looky therra



What we lookin at Dert


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What we lookin at Dert



Showing off his goat again.


----------



## rydert (Feb 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What we lookin at Dert





gobbleinwoods said:


> Showing off his goat again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hey! You go fishing Mud?


No, worked all weekend on projects



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't like a whiner either, but I like a wiener. Wait! A wiener dawg.  WAIT!!! A dachshund. Whew....
> 
> Hey there stranger.
> 
> Went and early voted today.  Took all of 3 minutes.


I knew what you meant.









Later errybody , Bye


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 22, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I still have a nagging cough every now and again.





mudracing101 said:


> Pulled muscle still hurts in my back but  no one likes a whiner I'm feelin great!



That's awesome!  Glad you're doing good!  Really happy for you fluffy!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2016)

rydert said:


> hey Keebs





gobbleinwoods said:


> hay hey to  you too





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't like a whiner either, but I like a wiener. Wait! A wiener dawg.  WAIT!!! A dachshund. Whew....



I'm outta here on that one!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2016)

Sup


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 22, 2016)

Evening Rydert, Keebs, Mrs. H, Gobble, hdm03, HFH and Blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2016)

hay moonpie


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 22, 2016)

rydert said:


>



Hey dert is your goat a male or female?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey dert is your goat a male or female?



Nobody knows....may be a "Pat"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey dert is your goat a male or female?



you went there.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> you went there.



I was trying to be serious at least for a minute, my 2 goats are females,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> I was trying to be serious at least for a minute, my 2 goats are females,,,,



Oh, serious.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> I was trying to be serious at least for a minute, my 2 goats are females,,,,





gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh, serious.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>



And they eat a lot of grass,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> And they eat a lot of grass,,,,



I need several round here then.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2016)

Deer roast n gravy...mashed taters an green beans!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 22, 2016)

Sounds goot Blood. Any pics? I've got a Monday suppa thread started on the cafe.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sounds goot Blood. Any pics? I've got a Monday suppa thread started on the cafe.



No but I do have some from the weekend... I will post in a little while


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> And they eat a lot of grass,,,,



Then stonerbro doesn't want any around his house.    

 bloodbro must have been the only nightwalker.

Well it is still drizzling here.  I'll check the gauge soon.  One thing the rain has brought is enough water to make coffee this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 23, 2016)

Gobblin, it looks mighty lonely in here this morning as it took the white screen a long time to disappear.

I need a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes for sure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, it looks mighty lonely in here this morning as it took the white screen a long time to disappear.
> 
> I need a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes for sure.



yep, the white screen was in no danger of being ticketed for speeding this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Morning Gobble and EE. Light rain here most of the night.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 23, 2016)

You are right about that.  Good morning to you and to Moonpie who just walked up on the front porch and is knocking on the door wanting to come inside and get out of the rain.

Dang, this rain is keeping me from doing my work today and tomorrow too it looks like.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2016)

hay moonpie


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 23, 2016)

This bunch is taking their sweet time today.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey smart folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2016)

Mernin ... Been a busy lilfeller tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin ... Been a busy lilfeller tonight



Hey,  busy makes the time go by quickly


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey,  busy makes the time go by quickly



True dat!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Morning everyone, cold as a ya know what out there, moon's out, maybe actually get to see the sun today,,,, can only hope,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2016)

Mornin to the usual suspects.......gobble, EE, Moon, blood, Fuzz, and new suspect, Cmp.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Morning Fuzzy,Blood, Cmp1 and Chief. Blood did you get any help out of Drunkbro last night?


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 23, 2016)

Mornin' Moon , Jeff fa fa , Gobble , Eagle Eye , BOG ....had a frog strangler last night around midnight , still light rain at 0415 coming into work  in the 30024....


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2016)

Morning folks.....it looks like we might get some rain today


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Fuzzy,Blood, Cmp1 and Chief. Blood did you get any help out of Drunkbro last night?


Hardly any... These young folks today are more of a prop an lean kind of worker... 


Nugefan said:


> Mornin' Moon , Jeff fa fa , Gobble , Eagle Eye , BOG ....had a frog strangler last night around midnight , still light rain at 0415 coming into work  in the 30024....



Mernin uncle, uncle Ted!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Morning Nuge, Hdm03. Yeah Blood it's sad.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2016)

it's bad when I have to get my granboy dressed 'cause Pappy can't handle him!

Mernin Folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Morning Keebs and Mrs. H when she gets going. Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs and Mrs. H when she gets going. Mud?


Mernin Moonpie!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


----------



## rydert (Feb 23, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey dert is your goat a male or female?



both of mine are female......


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 23, 2016)

rydert said:


> both of mine are female......



Mine also, she's a beauty, same ears as our blue and red,,,, morning btw,,,,


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 23, 2016)

Keebs said:


> it's bad when I have to get my granboy dressed 'cause Pappy can't handle him!
> 
> Mernin Folks!



you need a bigger skillet ... 


Mornin' by the way ...


----------



## rydert (Feb 23, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Mine also, she's a beauty, same ears as our blue and red,,,, morning btw,,,,



my other one is deaf.....it still amazes me how she watches my hands for signals on what I want her to do...even when I think she is not looking...


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2016)

silly goats


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2016)

Just got a sprinkle outside.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2016)

Oops wrong thread, i should of put that in the met forum


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2016)

Mud=just took a leak.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> you need a bigger skillet ...
> 
> 
> Mornin' by the way ...


nope, Pappy ain't my problem no mo............ but I still tell him what to do!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud=just took a leak.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2016)

goodness.....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> goodness.....


you? you still get a skillet..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2016)

Afternoon friends !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2016)

Glad you're feeling mo better Mudbro !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks, eating some zaxbys' chicken getting ready for my nap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2016)

My ed's topped up.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2016)

do what???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2016)

My ED, my ed's topped up.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2016)

that sucks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2016)

it b's dead up in hera


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My ED, my ed's topped up.




Quack yellin @ hmd03. 


Mine been that way bout a month now. AND my right eye cries all da time.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2016)

I thought ED meant something else....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> that sucks



No it doesn't. If it did, his ed wouldn't be topped up. SILLY.


----------



## rydert (Feb 23, 2016)

lol's^^^^^^long time....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> I thought ED meant something else....





I gotz that too..


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz that too..



well then; that does in fact suck

prayers sent


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2016)

goodness.


----------



## rydert (Feb 23, 2016)

oh my.....


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2016)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Feb 23, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> goodness.





rydert said:


> oh my.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon friends !!!





rydert said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2016)

I dont get it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2016)

erybody laughin at da fat kid.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont get it



Ummmmmm. I don't think you want it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont get it




Neither do I . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2016)

Oh My.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2016)

.......hey.......​


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 23, 2016)

Darn 8 pages in and I've just now got a couple of pics I'm so sorry but HEY I got some today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2016)

Chiefbro and Uncle Stona in da house !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro and Uncle Stona in da house !!!



Quack done a hit and run


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro and Uncle Stona in da house !!!



Uncle Stona gotz mo Hey than he know what to do wit.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Good pics Mike. Hey yall. Sho is muggy this afternoon!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 23, 2016)

I bet he will manage just fine Chief!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good pics Mike. Hey yall. Sho is muggy this afternoon!



Thanks pie looks pretty but kind of cool out today (about 35) if you stay out of the wind it feels really nice


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 23, 2016)

They know the season is out!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I bet he will manage just fine Chief!



Afternoon Moon, and Uncle Stona w/pics!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> They know the season is out!!!



Plus they know to stay were you can't hunt them


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2016)

cheese toast with egg n ham..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 23, 2016)

22 mowa minutes!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 23, 2016)

We having brekfus for supper tonight. Moon jr and a friend are trying the fish ahead of this oncoming front.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2016)

Reckon where Wybro is?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> We having brekfus for supper tonight. Moon jr and a friend are trying the fish ahead of this oncoming front.



Hopin you folks don't get hit  to hard looks like we's going to have a bunch of sunshine and might even get to 50


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2016)

nice pics stonabro.   In the first pic are the deer for sale?

Well it sure is feeling stormy in 30055.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 23, 2016)

They say it may get real windy here at 31220 tonight into the early morning Mike. I sure have some big pines around my house. Evening Chief, Gobble.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2016)

stoopid smart phone..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2016)

cutting the AC on, it's HAWT up in hera...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2016)

Turkey, greens and navy beans!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 23, 2016)

You get the pics I sent you Quack? Hey Blood.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Sounds tasty Blood. Pics?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> cutting the AC on, it's HAWT up in hera...



That ain't good! I'm ready for next winter!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sounds tasty Blood. Pics?



I will get some... I'm still cooking right now!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> cutting the AC on, it's HAWT up in hera...



I'd say take off some of the clothes but nakkid is not a pretty sight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> We having brekfus for supper tonight. Moon jr and a friend are trying the fish ahead of this oncoming front.


That's what I had planned. H22 is the brekfus cooker and he's a tired cowboy tonight. That aint gonna happen. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> cutting the AC on, it's HAWT up in hera...


It's been cold and grey and foggy here all day. They said it was gonna be warmer.  I did not wear a sweater today. 


Jeff C. said:


> Reckon where Wybro is?


MIA.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'd say take off some of the clothes but nakkid is not a pretty sight.



He done spilt his guts. He just wishin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 23, 2016)

We had some sun and it's 72 degrees now! Tell H22 I feel his pain with the tired and back trouble, oh and tell him I said hey. I got a bad feeling about this weather.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> We had some sun and it's 72 degrees now! Tell H22 I feel his pain with the tired and back trouble, oh and tell him I said hey. I got a bad feeling about this weather.



He said he knows what you mean by all accounts. Oh and he said HEY!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon where Wybro is?



I'z hera had be a day off


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 23, 2016)

Also............











Evening erybody


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Also............
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Evenin Wy!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Howdy Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 23, 2016)

working nights tonight


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> working nights tonight



me to  been on skraight nights for 2 yrs... im ready for dayshift


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2016)

blood,  you been sitting on the roof tonight?

wy, glad you resurfaced.

the weather map looks ugly this morning.  better make coffee before the winds blow.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Morning Gobble.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 24, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Blood, Wycliff, Gobblin and Moonpie.

Dang, it is nasty outside right now with pouring rain  and really high winds all of a sudden.  Some smaller tree limbs just cracked and fell with a thud and everything outside even on the carport area is really soaking wet.  

Yep, I need some coffee to help get completely awake this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey moon and EE


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 24, 2016)

Good moanin, raining in da 30901


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 24, 2016)

Got a stupid meeting this morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Morning Wy and EE. Looks like we missed the worst of the storms. Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 24, 2016)

Dang,  I waited for the rain to slow up so I finally went out a couple of minutes ago to get my newspaper and when I got about half way to the paper, the lightning and thunder ERUPTED and about scared 15 pounds out of me !!!!!   

I thought that this storm was moving from the southwest across eastward to northeastward BUT the clouds are flying across the sky from the EAST to WEST right now and the sky just opened back up and it is flooding outside now with much higher winds involved as well.  It looks really weird by the clouds moving that way now.

A Weather Alert with a severe thunder storm warning just sounded on my radio too.  The thunder is rolling really LOUD right now.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Wy do you have your check list of ?'s to ask this morning? There is always one isn't there?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2016)

Well 45 minutes ago it was not raining and the wind wasn't blowing plus it felt warmer outside than in.   All of a sudden the wind is whistling again.   Keep your head down out there.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 24, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Wy do you have your check list of ?'s to ask this morning? There is always one isn't there?



Why yes yes I do


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Why yes yes I do



going to sit up front too?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 24, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Got a stupid meeting this morning





Moonpie1 said:


> Wy do you have your check list of ?'s to ask this morning? There is always one isn't there?





Wycliff said:


> Why yes yes I do





gobbleinwoods said:


> going to sit up front too?




I think that Wycliff should have Quack to sit in for him this morning and let Quack ask all of those questions that the others are afraid to ask about.  Just make sure that Quack sits in the front row too !!!!     

Of course, next week on Thursday morning, Quack might get Wycliff to swap with him down in the Kaolin mine meetings as well.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 24, 2016)

Dang, all of the cows on the ranch have now backed up to every  "flat rock" that they can find !!!!!

I also see the "ark" tied up to my mailbox now too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2016)

Just about got anuthern knocked out


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Just about got anuthern knocked out




Good deal Blood.  Now go home and get you some much needed rest.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2016)

Mornin everyone......hope all were missed by the storms.

Got an important meeting today, catch up with yall later on!

Have a good day!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin everyone......hope all were missed by the storms.
> 
> Got an important meeting today, catch up with yall later on!
> 
> Have a good day!




Morning everyone,,,, hope you guys down there are safe today, rain and storms,,,, we're under a winter weather advisory here, maybe 3 to 6 inches of snow, I'm hoping it will miss us,,,, but you guys might get that much rain in some areas,,,, be careful out there,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin everyone......hope all were missed by the storms.
> 
> Got an important meeting today, catch up with yall later on!
> 
> Have a good day!



You forgot to tell us you love us!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2016)

mernin........... alert's started going off about 1:40ish this morning........ thankfully no trees down & all the critters accounted for!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2016)

Keebs said:


> mernin........... alert's started going off about 1:40ish this morning........ thankfully no trees down & all the critters accounted for!



good deal on the critters

morning keebs


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2016)

Keebs said:


> mernin........... alert's started going off about 1:40ish this morning........ thankfully no trees down & all the critters accounted for!



That's great news Keebs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2016)

morning kids...


----------



## rydert (Feb 24, 2016)

hey....all clear in Kite....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> good deal on the critters
> 
> morning keebs


 flat washed in some places!


blood on the ground said:


> That's great news Keebs!


 Listening to it I sure was surprised!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


hey sista!


hdm03 said:


> morning kids...


ery thang good at your place?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2016)

Goot Morning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2016)

All clear in Ttown.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2016)

All clear


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm OK!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm OK!


 that's debatable...........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> All clear


missed it by -------> <--------this much..........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2016)

ohmy, I need a nap........... left ova fried chicken, green beans, mashed taters & gravy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2016)

Wendys cheeseburger


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 24, 2016)

HEY folks waiting to see what the weather will turn out to be today was pretty yesterday but only got up to around 40ish but felt good iffin you stayed out of the wind and let the sun shine on ya


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2016)

Panera Mediterranean chicken flatbread sammich.  
It was good.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2016)

i had chick fer lay. hope this helps.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2016)

HOME early.  Tree took out the pole supplying power to the building and it was going to be 6 hours to repair.   Everyone sent home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> HOME early.  Tree took out the pole supplying power to the building and it was going to be 6 hours to repair.   Everyone sent home.





30 minutes ago I went to get lunch. It was 66 and beautiful sunshine. 
Now it's 61 and raining. Wind still howlin. Tree down in the lower parkin lot.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2016)

I am missing South Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2016)

4 days aint enough.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2016)

I drove through South Georgia about 3 weeks ago.  Hope this helps.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2016)

Have not driven through South Georgia in a long, long time. Hope this helps.


----------



## rydert (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't know where south Ga. is.........hope this helps


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't think Kite, GA is a real place.  Hope this helps.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2016)

My wife was born in South GA, hope this helps.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm stuck in South Ga.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm stuck in South Ga.



call a tow truck, how this helps.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2016)

I am not technically stuck, i'm talking about how i dont, ah  just forget it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2016)

Time for  a nap.


----------



## rydert (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2016)

wake me up in 30


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2016)

set your alarm.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2016)

I got up wifout a alarm...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2016)

hey mud, its been 45.   sorry


----------



## rydert (Feb 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey mud, its been 45.   sorry



don't worry.....mud can't tell time....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2016)

rydert said:


> don't worry.....mud can't tell time....


ohsnap.........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2016)

rydert said:


> don't worry.....mud can't tell time....



Oh . . . .

The big hand has moved from the 1 to the 9 on the watch.   Time to wakey up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2016)

he can tell his numbers can't he?


----------



## rydert (Feb 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> he can tell his numbers can't he?



no....his wife calls him and tells him what time it is....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2016)

Crap, 4:19! Somebody didnt wake me


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2016)

Glad i didnt over sleep and miss 5 and be late to go  home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Crap, 4:19! Somebody didnt wake me



keebs is fault


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2016)

Keebs fault is right.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs is fault





mudracing101 said:


> Keebs fault is right.



nu uh!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2016)

Wind is bloooooowing here in the MON.  Had 5 power failures, generator kicks on within 5 seconds and powers up the house !! 



Not sure what to expect tonight at work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wind is bloooooowing here in the MON.  Had 5 power failures, generator kicks on within 5 seconds and powers up the house !!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what to expect tonight at work.



I would suggest NOT wearing shorts. 

Craziest weather day I've seen in a while. Only in Georgia.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wind is bloooooowing here in the MON.  Had 5 power failures, generator kicks on within 5 seconds and powers up the house !!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what to expect tonight at work.



Wind!!!! that is what to expect.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2016)

Had one big Shweet gum fall... B-sides dat... It's all good!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 24, 2016)

Evening, little windy tonite


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2016)

I stopped in to tell y'all I was here and whatnot.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2016)

Werky werky


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2016)

Headed to Deepstep, wind's still kicking it.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2016)

Evening Youngins. Keebs hope Mud brought you your sausage and moonshine.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2016)

I need a vacation!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2016)

Me an the little woman need a week in the sun an sand... Then it can be winter again


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2016)

Might as well!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2016)

Ya'll deserve a break Blood !!!




It'sa lil chilly/breezy 35' up on these catwalks !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll deserve a break Blood !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You about ready to start working the garden?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> You about ready to start working the garden?






It won't be long.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It won't be long.



Yep... Hot weather on the way


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2016)

White screen cometh, back to my book...


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2016)

Good morning, bout got another one knocked out


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> White screen cometh, back to my book...



and the white screen goeth away.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2016)

Mernin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2016)

morning blood

see Wy passed by also.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning blood
> 
> see Wy passed by also.



Yep...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 25, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Quack, Wycliff, Gobblin and Moonpie (as he is ringing the door-bell right now).

Looks like you night-shifters have just about got another fun filled night completed now.  Wycliff must have had a tough night because he hasn't come back up for some air since late last night.

Coffee is definitely on the agenda this morning as I need some to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Morning Gobble,EE,Blood,Wy and Quack. Fried up sume fish last night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2016)

moon, fried fish sure sounds good.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Fish.*

Here ya go Gobble.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble,EE,Blood,Wy and Quack. Fried up sume fish last night.





Fried up yo bass filets Tuesday night, did 'em like you said with the TP, GOOOOOOOOD !!! 



Morning guys, 3 mo to go !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2016)

Years ago I'd get off the midnight shift, go down to the creek behind the house and catch a mess 'o redbreast, clean 'em and fry 'em for breakfast, man that was some fine eating !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2016)

I can almost smell them Moon


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2016)

There's 2 LTZ's for sale in the S&S, one of 'ems just like the one I just sold.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2016)

Got one more night then off for a few


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's 2 LTZ's for sale in the S&S, one of 'ems just like the one I just sold.



Got a few more miles on them than yours had


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Morning everyone,,,, now you guys got me craving fish and from another post, pickles,,,, looks like I gotta go plow this Am, was hoping the storm would miss us, got about 4in,,,, did you guys get all that rain? Hope no flooding,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Got a few more miles on them than yours had





Yeah, I HEAP mo miles, mine didn't have but 57k.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble,EE,Blood,Wy and Quack. Fried up sume fish last night.





Moonpie1 said:


> Here ya go Gobble.



moonbro

catfish is my favorite meal!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> moonbro
> 
> catfish is my favorite meal!!



crappie is my favorite fish but catfish is good too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning everyone,,,, now you guys got me craving fish and from another post, pickles,,,, looks like I gotta go plow this Am, was hoping the storm would miss us, got about 4in,,,, did you guys get all that rain? Hope no flooding,,,,



I got a little over 2inches of rain tue night... it really needs to dry out for a month or so


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning everyone,,,, now you guys got me craving fish and from another post, pickles,,,, looks like I gotta go plow this Am, was hoping the storm would miss us, got about 4in,,,, did you guys get all that rain? Hope no flooding,,,,






How you gonna plow after 4in of rain ??







Grrrrrrrrrrr, gotta meeting this AM.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How you gonna plow after 4in of rain ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Think he got snow


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2016)

Had my meeting yesterday


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2016)

Lord have mercy!!!!

Looks like the driveler is crowded this moanin......how y'all are?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Think he got snow






Ohhhhhhhhh...





Mornin Chief !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Quackbro!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I got a little over 2inches of rain tue night... it really needs to dry out for a month or so



Man you ain't kidding with 2in of rain, wish ours was rain instead of snow, the snow was just starting to go away, actually could see parts of the driveway, but the ice on the driveway is horrible, can't use salt, it's been too cold, only effective to about 28deg, and messes up the hse,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Lord have mercy!!!!
> 
> Looks like the driveler is crowded this moanin......how y'all are?




Mng Jeff,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2016)

Have a good one dayshifterz, I'm gone..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have a good one dayshifterz, I'm gone..



before Wy shared some good questions to ask at the meeting?    

morning chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Man you ain't kidding with 2in of rain, wish ours was rain instead of snow, the snow was just starting to go away, actually could see parts of the driveway, but the ice on the driveway is horrible, can't use salt, it's been too cold, only effective to about 28deg, and messes up the hse,,,,



smorning cmp.

when I was in NE when I got the drive down to a skim of snow or ice the sun would melt it away in a day or two.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng Jeff,,,,



Mornin Cary.......



gobbleinwoods said:


> before Wy shared some good questions to ask at the meeting?
> 
> morning chief



Mornin gobblebro.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2016)

b'fast eaten and time to SSS and head to the salt mine.


Chief how'd your meeting go yesterday?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Morning Cmp1, Chief.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Cmp1, Chief.



Morning,,,, useless question of the day,,,, why is it that the 1st cup of Joe is allways the best???? No matter what you do every other cup is never as good,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2016)

Ttyl I'm outta hera


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> i need a vacation!



x100,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000.01


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2016)

Hey


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2016)

Mornin!
Gotta brag......... I had a "big boy" this morning!!  He met me at the door with Pappy all dressed & ready to go, gave Pappy a hug & kiss and walked to the truck with me........... Proud ReeRee here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm required to go to a meeting once a week, either Tuesdays, or Thursdays.


EVERYTIME I go, I get stuck with a 45 yrs worth experienced miner, dood really knows his stuff, but Goot LAAAWD I could choke 'em to death.

He's forgotten more than I'll ever know.


Forgot today was Dawn's anniversary, (27yrs) ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> Gotta brag......... I had a "big boy" this morning!!  He met me at the door with Pappy all dressed & ready to go, gave Pappy a hug & kiss and walked to the truck with me........... Proud ReeRee here!






So glad you had a "big boy,"  I did too, but I think it was from the chili I ate last night . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm required to go to a meeting once a week, either Tuesdays, or Thursdays.
> 
> 
> EVERYTIME I go, I get stuck with a 45 yrs worth experienced miner, dood really knows his stuff, but Goot LAAAWD I could choke 'em to death.
> ...


you don't have one?
Tell Miz Dawn Happy Anniversary!


Hooked On Quack said:


> So glad you had a "big boy,"  I did too, but I think it was from the chili I ate last night . .


idjit!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> b'fast eaten and time to SSS and head to the salt mine.
> 
> 
> Chief how'd your meeting go yesterday?



Went good, gobble....thanks!



Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> Gotta brag......... I had a "big boy" this morning!!  He met me at the door with Pappy all dressed & ready to go, gave Pappy a hug & kiss and walked to the truck with me........... Proud ReeRee here!



That's the way it should be every morning! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm required to go to a meeting once a week, either Tuesdays, or Thursdays.
> 
> 
> EVERYTIME I go, I get stuck with a 45 yrs worth experienced miner, dood really knows his stuff, but Goot LAAAWD I could choke 'em to death.
> ...



It was just Dawn's anniversary?  

Happy Anniversary to Dawn!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> smorning cmp.
> 
> when I was in NE when I got the drive down to a skim of snow or ice the sun would melt it away in a day or two.



Dain lucky when you see the sun up here in the winter months,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2016)

This 3rd cup of coffee ain't nowhere as good as the 1st I had this mornin, Cmp.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm required to go to a meeting once a week, either Tuesdays, or Thursdays.
> 
> 
> EVERYTIME I go, I get stuck with a 45 yrs worth experienced miner, dood really knows his stuff, but Goot LAAAWD I could choke 'em to death.
> ...



Congrats to Ms.Dawn.   When is your anniversary hoq?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> This 3rd cup of coffee ain't nowhere as good as the 1st I had this mornin, Cmp.



I must have missed a cup this AM as I only did the SS as I got in the car and realized I didn't shave.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> That's the way it should be every morning!


 Yep........4th morning was a charm!


gobbleinwoods said:


> I must have missed a cup this AM as I only did the SS as I got in the car and realized I didn't shave.


gobblein = scraggly........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I must have missed a cup this AM as I only did the SS as I got in the car and realized I didn't shave.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Yep........4th morning was a charm!
> 
> gobblein = scraggly........



That too......I'm not going to ax the tmi question though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> That too......I'm not going to ax the tmi question though.



You might as well since keebs already made a proclamation.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Congrats to Ms.Dawn.   When is your anniversary hoq?



Three days later when he sobered up!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You might as well since keebs already made a proclamation.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Three days later when he sobered up!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2016)

where'd erybody go?

Zaxby's Wangs & Thangs...... special lunch wiff J and my SC buddy that was passing through!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Sick of winter, daughter got stuck before I could plow, had to pull her out, thank God for my boy,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2016)

Keebs said:


> where'd erybody go?
> 
> Zaxby's Wangs & Thangs...... special lunch wiff J and my SC buddy that was passing through!



Running errands and such......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Sick of winter, daughter got stuck before I could plow, had to pull her out, thank God for my boy,,,,


wish I could have at least ONE day of "winter".......... I'm too far south to have anything like that......


Jeff C. said:


> Running errands and such......


 and whatnot?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2016)

Keebs said:


> wish I could have at least ONE day of "winter".......... I'm too far south to have anything like that......
> 
> and whatnot?



Things of that nature......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Things of that nature......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2016)

Just wishin I was


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Sick of winter, daughter got stuck before I could plow, had to pull her out, thank God for my boy,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just wishin I was



You'd freeze yo hiney off!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2016)

Man, I slept GOOD today !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2016)

Thursday afternoon


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2016)

It's my Friday... YEP!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2016)

Let's get 'er done Bloodbro !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Good evening. Still windy at 31220. Mrs. Moonpie wants me to build a far in the heater.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You'd freeze yo hiney off!



Juss been thinkin bout this alot today.  I'm READY!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good evening. Still windy at 31220. Mrs. Moonpie wants me to build a far in the heater.



Doing some fried porkchops, field peas, steamed cabbage and cornbread. Might haveta post in the Cafe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Juss been thinkin bout this alot today.  I'm READY!



Now I'm ready for winter to go away!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Juss been thinkin bout this alot today.  I'm READY!



Also, y'all see how Mr. Hawtnet set our trap for the beach walkers. I go low, he stays high, which results in some interesting entertainment as the dummies of the world reveal themselves as they attempt to walk right through his line.

Hmmm, wonder what that guy is doing with that surf rod?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Heck yeah Mrs H that sounds good.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 25, 2016)

It's a proven fact you can't fix stoopid Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2016)

Beef stew hera tonight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Also, y'all see how Mr. Hawtnet set our trap for the beach walkers. I go low, he stays high, which results in some interesting entertainment as the dummies of the world reveal themselves as they attempt to walk right through his line.
> 
> Hmmm, wonder what that guy is doing with that surf rod?



 He aint right. Look at them SHOES on the beach.
And I stand IN the surf juss like you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He aint right. Look at them SHOES on the beach.
> And I stand IN the surf juss like you!



I can't believe how oblivious people are to there immediate surroundings.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> It's a proven fact you can't fix stoopid Chief.



Mr hawtnett and I prove it twice in a mere 50 feet.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Situational awareness Chief. Cheddar chowder soup here tonight. Just got finished cutting up all the veggies and ham for Mrs. Moonpie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Situational awareness Chief. Cheddar chowder soup here tonight. Just got finished cutting up all the veggies and ham for Mrs. Moonpie.



Sounds good, Moon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2016)

Hambooger steak, rice n gwavy, peas n gween beans.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hambooger steak, rice n gwavy, peas n gween beans.



Chawlie eyeballing that steak?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hambooger steak, rice n gwavy, peas n gween beans.



Sounds good to me! 



rhbama3 said:


> Chawlie eyeballing that steak?



Howdy Pookie!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2016)

Evening, today is my Friday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Chawlie eyeballing that steak?




Hiya Pookie !!!  Gave Chawlie a piece 'o cheese to placate him while I ate !! 






Wycliff said:


> Evening, today is my Friday





Gotta work 2 more, co-worker vacating Sat night.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 25, 2016)

Quack show this Pic to Mrs. Dawn in the morning.......

Our two girls are home for the weekend........Annie on the left, and Rain on the right.



First time Rain has been to the house!!

Mason is running SRS in Southwest Alabama this weekend so the girls got a weekend pass!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2016)

Morning!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Quack show this Pic to Mrs. Dawn in the morning.......
> 
> Our two girls are home for the weekend........Annie on the left, and Rain on the right.
> 
> ...



Some good looking pups RB


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2016)

Annie and Rain the same blood line ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Annie and Rain the same blood line ??



sup bro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> sup bro





Waiting on 7am Jbro !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Annie and Rain the same blood line ??


Nope Completely different.

Annie is Mason's sister from another litter.........Same Mom, and Dad.

Rain is a well bred female that we will be campaigning!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 25, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Some good looking pups RB


Thanks Blood!!

The one on the left has done stole my heart!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on 7am Jbro !!



Me too


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Me too



Ahhh go on an hang in there until 11... It's a blast!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2016)

Kidding


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm ready for some time off....


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Ahhh go on an hang in there until 11... It's a blast!



I'll leave those to you


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I'll leave those to you



I started saying NO to the 11-11


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2016)

Time change coming up, so is a 84hr week.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time change coming up, so is a 84hr week.



What weekend?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 26, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Friday Blood, Quack and Wycliff.   

Thank goodness that dang "white screen" decided to finally leave.


Gobblin is late to the party and I think all of us better look up because a lightning bolt is probably about to hit us.  Him being late is NOT normal.

Thankfully, Gobblin beat the door completely down and walked in before that lightning bolt hit.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm waiting on 7 also.   But I am headed the opposite direction as you two.

Well the white screen is gone and the black coffee has arrived....


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm not awake. Sleep posting.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Friday Blood, Quack and Wycliff.
> 
> Thank goodness that dang "white screen" decided to finally leave.
> 
> ...



You call a minute late?    Impatient


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Morning EE,Quackbro,Wy, Blood. The white screen was real stubborn this morning. I see Gobble getting up a head of steam now. Hey  Kmac. So dang glad it's Friday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You call a minute late?    Impatient




Hey, when YOU have NEVER been late in your life, one minute is a lifetime !!!!!!  

Thanks for the coffee too as it is much appreciated.

Good morning to kmckinnie as he is up early on a Friday morning as well.

Gobblin, why are you waiting on Seven this morning.  Have you got an appointment to take all of the money out of the bank before the rest of the employees even get to work or something?????  


Good Morning to you too, Moonpie.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Hey, when YOU have NEVER been late in your life, one minute is a lifetime !!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the coffee too as it is much appreciated.
> 
> ...



I about wore out the refresh key before touring around the interweb this morning.

EE I am just refusing to go in early when I can do some of the paperwork here at the kitchen table.  So in a way I'm already at work, part time.   

morning kmac and moon


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2016)

Morning gents. 
Wonder who is going to cut me off in traffic today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Morning gents.
> Wonder who is going to cut me off in traffic today.



Won't be me.  I leave early enough to drive 2 mph under the speed limit just to save petrol and encourage others to slow down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> What weekend?





March 13th.




It's ya'lls Friday, mornin bro's !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 26, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Morning gents.
> Wonder who is going to cut me off in traffic today.




Kmac, that is what Glocks are for.  (That is why I have four of them......).  Oh did I mention that I hate traffic !!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 26, 2016)

Good moanin


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 26, 2016)

Note to self give any blue chevy's plenty of room and do not cut them off


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2016)

Wybro done fell outta his chair and woke up, just in time for paper work..


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wybro done fell outta his chair and woke up, just in time for paper work..





No tonite was movie night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> No tonite was movie night



So you finished the popcorn in time for paperwork?


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Morning everyone,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2016)

morning cmp


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2016)

If I forgot to shave yesterday,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2016)

do I need to shave twice today?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Morning Cmp1 have you dug out of the white stuff yet? I'm gonna harass some fishes this weekend. Hope they cooperate!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2016)

Mornin Moon, blood, Wy, and the ones I don't see too!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 26, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Note to self give any blue chevy's plenty of room and do not cut them off




Wycliff, I believe that you know me pretty well !!!!!   



OH, Happy Friday to you Jefffo !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Morning Chief.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 26, 2016)

Mornin' Jeff fa fa , Gobble , Moon , Eagle Eye ...

passin' thru while eatin' my biscuit ....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Morning Nuge. Biscuit sounds good this morning!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Cmp1 have you dug out of the white stuff yet? I'm gonna harass some fishes this weekend. Hope they cooperate!



Yeah, pulled the daughter out, then I could plow, cold wind a blowin,,,, I'll come down and drown a few lures or worms with ya buddy,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Mng chief, moon, wy, gobble,,,,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Come on Cmp1. I will keep a seat open for ya.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2016)

Happy Friday folks! Live from the easy chair!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2016)

Mornin EE, nuge, Cmp.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Come on Cmp1. I will keep a seat open for ya.



In a heartbeat buddy, been trying to get down to west point, but with my back, and everything else going on, having a hard time with it,,,, might hit 45deg tomorrow, maybe 48deg Sunday,,,, not today though,,,,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 26, 2016)

You off this weekend Blood? I feel your pain on the back Cmp1. And you can keep the white stuff up there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2016)

It's chillay out...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> You off this weekend Blood? I feel your pain on the back Cmp1. And you can keep the white stuff up there.



I'm not earning money for the work I will be doing.. how's that answer?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 26, 2016)

I've seen that movie before too Blood. Fully understand.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2016)

Wife bought me Cheeze Waffles and a card for our anniversary... 


I'ma cheap date.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I've seen that movie before too Blood. Fully understand.


Boring movie!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife bought me Cheeze Waffles and a card for our anniversary...
> 
> 
> I'ma cheap date.



Never heard of cheese waffles bro... I'd try it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife bought me Cheeze Waffles and a card for our anniversary...
> 
> 
> I'ma cheap date.



Take what you git at this point, bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Boring movie!
> 
> 
> Never heard of cheese waffles bro... I'd try it!




Made by WISE, look in the tater chip aisle..




Jeff C. said:


> Take what you git at this point, bro!





Have been all my life !!!



Good night/day bro's !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2016)

Mornin.

Happy Anniversary Quack and Mz. Dawn!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2016)

Mornin!!  Another good start, albeit late, little man was waiting & ready to go!  AND I'll have him for a sleep over tonight!
It's gonna be a good day, tater!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2016)

Morning. Happy ann. quack. its my parents too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2016)

Its my friday too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2016)

why'd I jinx myself!  Yes, good day, but sheeesh, they werkin me ta def!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2016)

Slow down Keebs, dont work so hard.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2016)

Jeffro!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Quack and Mz. Dawn!





Keebs said:


> Mornin!!  Another good start, albeit late, little man was waiting & ready to go!  AND I'll have him for a sleep over tonight!
> It's gonna be a good day, tater!



Y'all draggin up late!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!!!!!



You are tardy too young man.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2016)

Dang youngins


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2016)

Sorry Jeff, sometimes work gets in the way. lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry Jeff, sometimes work gets in the way. lol




Mud = bizzy


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Slow down Keebs, dont work so hard.


 I wish, but when sport seasons "over-lap" it gets kinda crazy!


Jeff C. said:


> Y'all draggin up late!


how 'bout a little hep then?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I wish, but when sport seasons "over-lap" it gets kinda crazy!
> 
> how 'bout a little hep then?



I'm tied up in piles of research at the moment, sorry!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm tied up in piles of research at the moment, sorry!


thanks a lot............ wait......... what kinda research?  If'n it's about being a granpa, just call me, I can give you ALL KINDS of tips!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2016)

jeffro=grandpa   giggle giggle toot


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> thanks a lot............ wait......... what kinda research?  If'n it's about being a granpa, just call me, I can give you ALL KINDS of tips!





mudracing101 said:


> jeffro=grandpa   giggle giggle toot



Keebs = grandpa too. ^^^^

 toot


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> jeffro=grandpa   giggle giggle toot



Be here before I know it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2016)

Keebs = grandpa


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2016)

oh snap


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs = grandpa too. ^^^^
> 
> toot


 no no, I meant I can tell you how NOT to act like my granboys Pappy........... sheesh........


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs = grandpa





mudracing101 said:


> oh snap


GIT!


Jeff C. said:


>



I swaunee you two, to, too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2016)

I got nothing...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I got nothing...


MmmmHhhmm, I've heard that before.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> MmmmHhhmm, I've heard that before.........



I ain't eva told you that!... Got any peppa jelly?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Quack and Mz. Dawn!





mudracing101 said:


> Morning. Happy ann. quack. its my parents too.






Thanks !!! 



First time in years we haven't gone out of town, but co-worker vacated Sat, plus the weather be sucking.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I ain't eva told you that!... Got any peppa jelly?


mehbe.........


I'm outta heah!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2016)

Eyerecon I be the only dumb butt werkin tonight ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2016)

Keebs said:


> no no, I meant I can tell you how NOT to act like my granboys Pappy........... sheesh........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That won't be necessary, I can garowntee that! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> First time in years we haven't gone out of town, but co-worker vacated Sat, plus the weather be sucking.



Well Happy Anniversary anyway, to both of y'all, congratulations on 27 years!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2016)

Brekfus for supper.....french toast, scrambled eggs, sausage.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2016)

Evening, Jeffro!
Gonna do the sloppy joe thing for supper. Gonna add some bacon to help it along.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> First time in years we haven't gone out of town, but co-worker vacated Sat, plus the weather be sucking.



Just hauled in enough firewood for the evening/night from the truck.   The cabin be warm in a little while.   I'll get the rest of the truck unloaded tomorrow.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 26, 2016)

Eavnin fellers, wangs, peetzer, EWnDC at da Cafe'356 tanite


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Jeffro!
> Gonna do the sloppy joe thing for supper. Gonna add some bacon to help it along.



Evening Robert!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Just hauled in enough firewood for the evening/night from the truck.   The cabin be warm in a little while.   I'll get the rest of the truck unloaded tomorrow.



gobble kickin back! 



Hornet22 said:


> Eavnin fellers, wangs, peetzer, EWnDC at da Cafe'356 tanite



Evenin Mr TuTu! 



bigelow said:


> Hey



Hey Bigs!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2016)

bbq and cole slaw


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2016)

Evening !!!  elebenmohowas


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 27, 2016)

Morning folks. Quack? I think you are the only night shifter. Gobble be relaxing at da cabin on the hill. Me and Moon jr caught some nice fish after work yesterday. Headed to lake Juliette this morning. Gonna be a little cool for a boat ride. Oh yeah happy anniversary to you and Ms. Dawn Quack. I have put her name in for sainthood, just saying.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks Moonbro !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 27, 2016)

Quack,

I am sorry to be late BUT.....


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO YOU AND MS DAWN !!!!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 27, 2016)

Morning EE. Lot of sleepy heads this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 27, 2016)

Now with the above said, Happy Saturday to you Quack, Moonpie, and to the sleeping Gobblin that is up in the cold mountains this "frosty"morning.  I bet Gobblin is up there with just the wife along with the bears and squirrels.  I also hope that he has enough firewood to last through the weekend too.  


I think that I might ride up to the country this morning and maybe pull the cards from the cameras and then do a lot of walking through the woods in search of shed antlers because most of the bucks showing up on camera lately have lost those nice "hat-racks" that they displayed last season.  I'll have to walk back in to the property because I can't drive way back over there again with it being so wet.  I learned that hard lesson last weekend.  I had 500 pounds of mud on my truck and like to have never gotten back out to the main road.  

Surely hope all of you have a safe day today and I understand that Moonpie might have a problem with his teeth chattering today if he is going to be on Lake Juliette fishing again.  Of course, a winter-time fish fry does sound really good !!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks Sockbro !!



Good morning and good day bro's !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 27, 2016)

Morning everyone,,,, cold down there this AM? 27deg here, might hit 45deg today,,,, maybe even see the sun today,,,, oh boy,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2016)

Morning folks.. quenty nine outside this morning!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning folks.. quenty nine outside this morning!



Dain pretty close to our temps, but you'll probably warm up alot more later,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2016)

cloud cover and thurdy here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2016)

hey bog, cmp, moonbro


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hey gobble, botg, Quack, Eagle eye, moon,,,,


----------



## cramer (Feb 27, 2016)

Morning fellers - Happy anniversary Quaxterz

Coffee is outstanding this morning G
Somebody get a pulse on Chief - he makes me nervous when his feets ain't hit the ground by now


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2016)

cramer said:


> Morning fellers - Happy anniversary Quaxterz
> 
> Coffee is outstanding this morning G
> Somebody get a pulse on Chief - he makes me nervous when his feets ain't hit the ground by now



Here I' iz, cramer........dog decided to take a little hike this moanin and my whistler wasn't workin too good.

Mornin fellas......


----------



## cramer (Feb 27, 2016)

Good newz on Chief!
I been listnening to some the old stuff on the forgotten favs thread - Love the ABB and good to hear Johnny Winter
One Way Out may be my fav ABB, but it's tough to decide when you grew up on them boys
Uriah Heep - almost forgot them
Deep Purple had some good stuff - outside of smoke on the h2o
Can you dig one up?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2016)

cramer said:


> Good newz on Chief!
> I been listnening to some the old stuff on the forgotten favs thread - Love the ABB and good to hear Johnny Winter
> One Way Out may be my fav ABB, but it's tough to decide when you grew up on them boys
> Uriah Heep - almost forgot them
> ...



Yeah, it sure brings back some memories doesn't it cramer?

What are you lookin for?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2016)

Mronin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2016)

^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^^^^







 Mronin.


----------



## cramer (Feb 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, it sure brings back some memories doesn't it cramer?
> 
> What are you lookin for?


not sure - lost a lots of brain cells back then 
Something they did made me scratch my hed and say, that was Deep Purple?

Would also like to hear some Stevie Ray Vaughn breaking a few strings and speakers


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Dain pretty close to our temps, but you'll probably warm up alot more later,,,,





gobbleinwoods said:


> hey bog, cmp, moonbro





Cmp1 said:


> Hey gobble, botg, Quack, Eagle eye, moon,,,,



Probably will make it up into the mid fittys 
It's a beautiful morning... I'm about to make my 4 ml loop through the woods.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mronin.



Could you hear those cars going roundy round from your house last evenin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2016)

cramer said:


> not sure - lost a lots of brain cells back then
> Something they did made me scratch my hed and say, that was Deep Purple?
> 
> Would also like to hear some Stevie Ray Vaughn breaking a few strings and speakers



Same here  I threw some early Santana up there for a second.

I'll look into deep purple, listened them alot back in the day.

I can't believe no one has posted any SRV!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^^^^



Cheater


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Could you hear those cars going roundy round from your house last evenin



Barely......it's not that loud believe it or not.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2016)

Srv=


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mronin



Do a quang have to iron?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do a quang have to iron?



That is what dry cleaners are for.  Silly
Drive thru. Drop off.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That is what dry cleaners are for.  Silly
> Drive thru. Drop off.



Be wrinkle tolerant is my attitude.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Probably will make it up into the mid fittys
> It's a beautiful morning... I'm about to make my 4 ml loop through the woods.



Yeah I'd like to make a loop also but I would have to use my wifes snow shoes,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Be wrinkle tolerant is my attitude.


----------



## cramer (Feb 27, 2016)

Chief da man Texas string/neck twisting is 
Traffic lites were a little slow crossing Tara last nite.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2016)

"kracka," Richie Chastain,  could flat fix ya'll up with some tunes, sure miss that guy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "kracka," Richie Chastain,  could flat fix ya'll up with some tunes, sure miss that guy.



X2.....on missin kracker!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2016)

juanmonight, just qwelve mo howas !!!   Old timer told once ANYBODY can werk twelve howas, it ain't , but halfa day !!!


Gotta crash . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> juanmonight, just qwelve mo howas !!!   Old timer told once ANYBODY can werk twelve howas, it ain't , but halfa day !!!
> 
> 
> Gotta crash . . .



Truth.......sleep well, Quackbro


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 27, 2016)

Dain the sun is shining, quick break out the ration cards,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> juanmonight, just qwelve mo howas !!!   Old timer told once ANYBODY can werk twelve howas, it ain't , but halfa day !!!
> 
> 
> Gotta crash . . .



If'n you saw some logs I crank up the splitter.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Dain the sun is shining, quick break out the ration cards,,,,



Sun beating down here tue


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2016)

Spooked up one of the biggest flocks of turkey I have seen in a long time around here.. probably close to 20 birds!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Spooked up one of the biggest flocks of turkey I have seen in a long time around here.. probably close to 20 birds!



Wondered if you encountered any on your stroll!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> X2.....on missin kracker!



X3. Think of him often. So glad I went to see him and told him we were ALL pulling for him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2016)

^^^ no way.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2016)

Got they pool area all cleaned up from all this wind. 
Got the camper awning extended and drying out. One touch push button.
Fixin to ride to the Classic City to purchase an air compressor.
Our old one died. That explains the pool still open.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2016)

Came in from cleaning up underbrush and building a fire in the firepit.  It is warm enough in the cabin's loft to bake bread.   Wifey says stop feeding the wood stove.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got they pool area all cleaned up from all this wind.
> Got the camper awning extended and drying out. One touch push button.
> Fixin to ride to the Classic City to purchase an air compressor.
> Our old one died. That explains the pool still open.





What is the air compressor used for on the pool ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2016)

Pulled the engine out of the boys truck today... Now it's time to start the rebuild!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What is the air compressor used for on the pool ??



You don't watch your pool boy do you? I bet Mz. Dawn does.  Ask her. I bet she'll know. 







To blow out the pipes for winterizing. H22 is my pool boy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2016)

Cheekin an dumplin night!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You don't watch your pool boy do you? I bet Mz. Dawn does.  Ask her. I bet she'll know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I promise you, you do not want Quack to answer that one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I promise you, you do not want Quack to answer that one.



We are talking about pools here Miggy. 
You are a bad, bad,.....................


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Cheekin an dumplin night!



Hot roast beef sammiches.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You don't watch your pool boy do you? I bet Mz. Dawn does.  Ask her. I bet she'll know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Never heard/seen that before ???




Miguel Cervantes said:


> I promise you, you do not want Quack to answer that one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hot roast beef sammiches.



Mmm sounds great Jeff...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never heard/seen that before ???



You got an in ground pool


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2016)

Brauts soakin in beer fixin to go on the grill.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mmm sounds great Jeff...



D-lish-us!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2016)

Home made pizza here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Home made pizza here.



SHUT UP. 
H22 all ova the phone like Quack. smh-ing long time. 
I must admit, it's funny listening to the conversation.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2016)

Ain't much of nuttin on tv tonight that i saw, might have to watch a moo-v


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't much of nuttin on tv tonight that i saw, might have to watch a moo-v



I was JUST fixin to post the same thing. H22 on the phone. My boy and his future bride in his room. I'm flippin channels.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2016)

I aint watched a mooo-v in a month of Sundays.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was JUST fixin to post the same thing. H22 on the phone. My boy and his future bride in his room. I'm flippin channels.



Let me know if you find anything goot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Let me know if you find anything goot.



All we can find is super motor cross on FS1 and women's basketball. You can find that channel.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got an in ground pool





Yep, for 27 yrs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, for 27 yrs.



And all you do is watch the sun bathers?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2016)

flip the page


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2016)

The NC tarheel vs. VA cavaliers is on


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, for 27 yrs.


16 here. How you put yours up 


gobbleinwoods said:


> flip the page





gobbleinwoods said:


> The NC tarheel vs. VA cavaliers is on



Juss caint watch Bassetball.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 16 here. How you put yours up
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Screw that green expandle plastic thingy in the skimmer, drain the screen box at the pump/filter and cover pool.


Pamlico Pool opens and closes mine every year now, too much for just Dawn and I to handle now a days and so forth and what not..



C'moan sebben AM !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2016)

You got it whupped now Mil. Tell CMC I said woof woof, he'll know what you mean.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

Morning bro's !!!  Couplamohowas !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

Sockbro counting his socks . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 28, 2016)

Good Morning Quack.  Looks like you have been mighty lonely during the night.


By the way, Teresa asked me to tell you and Ms Dawn, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY a day or two late.  

Gobblin must froze in up in the cabin.....well either that or a bear might have eaten him by now !!!!!  


I went up to to the country yesterday and pulled the cards from the cameras.  Had 2,244 photos BUT I deleted every one of them last night as there was nothing spectacular on any of them.  

There was lots and lots of water everywhere up there too as I had to walk forever to accomplish that yesterday as I also looked for any shed antlers which were not to be found.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sockbro counting his socks . .



Heck, I washed 38 pair last week so I should be good to go for a month or so now !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Heck, I washed 38 pair last week so I should be good to go for a month or so now !!!





I beat your washer and dryer eat 10 pairs of socks a year !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I beat your washer and dryer eat 10 pairs of socks a year !!




I normally buy about 36 pair of new "Gold Toe" black socks every 18 months when they are on SALE ONLY.  That way, I don't miss about 10 pair if they are gobbled up as such.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2016)

EE, cut your toe nails and you wouldn't need the reinforced socksbro.

Never frozen as long as the firewood holds out.

Quack,  how many off do get since you had to work a vaca day?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2016)

Forgot the


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 28, 2016)

Good Morning Gobblin.  Glad to know that you survived the "bear attack" last night.  

I am glad that you have fixed a big pot of fresh brewed coffee for all of us to partake as I need some to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.

I am hoping that I will get to have breakfast with my Daughter and Son-in-law this morning as they are in town because she handled the photography for a wedding last night at the Sacred Heart Cultural Center which is a great venue for a wedding.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2016)

Well EE the bear might have been me.

What alternatives do you have besides the AwfulHouse?


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Good morning, gobble, Eagle, Quack,,,, we hit 56deg here at our place yesterday, flippin heat wave,,,, your guys rain gone?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, cut your toe nails and you wouldn't need the reinforced socksbro.
> 
> Never frozen as long as the firewood holds out.
> 
> Quack,  how many off do get since you had to work a vaca day?





Just today Gbro, back at it Mon and Tues night then off 3.



Morning Yankeebro !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Morning, yank but southern at heart,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well EE the bear might have been me.
> 
> I hope that you weren't hibernating too much over the weekend.
> 
> ...



For the past couple of years or so, for breakfast on the weekends, I have been going to a small place (right along my way up to Lincolnton) that is named, The Evans Diner.  It is located in Evans, Georgia which is basically a suburb area just northwest of Augusta.  I bet 90 percent of their customers are regulars there every weekend too.  It reminds you of a Rock & Roll tribute theme to Elvis and has a juke-box replica at each booth table too.  The staff there are great and they can cook up some of the very best food anywhere around and it is really cheap too.  Normally, I have two scrambled eggs, a bunch of grits, 2 pieces of toast, 3 strips of bacon (or two strips of bacon and a piece of link sausage), jellies and or maple syrup, and a glass of ice water.....all for $ 5.71 total.  It is hard to get a meal like that for that price.  My Daughter has been wanting to go there for quite a while now but it hasn't been convenient until maybe this morning.  

Cracker Barrel is always really good too.  

These are two of my favorite places here in the Augusta area.  Of course, Peggy's Restaurant in Wrens, Georgia has the best overall food anywhere on the planet.  


Good Morning Cmp1 as I didn't mean to not speak to you too.   I am curious as to what area of Michigan that you reside?


Good morning Moonpie as I see you typing now.  Did you catch all of the fish in the lake yesterday????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

Guess I'll take a 2-3 hour nap and spend the rest of the day picking up limbs from all the wind we had Wednesday.  Might burn a few acres off while I'm at it.



Still no truck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

Good day all, gonna wrap things up here at the chalk mines and head to da Luv Shak !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

Mornin Cmp, gobble, Quack, Moon.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day all, gonna wrap things up here at the chalk mines and head to da Luv Shak !!!



Well give Ms Dawn a hug from me before you go to sleep!!!


Chief is in da house !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

EE too.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2016)

yep Quack I picked up limbs and such yesterday and built a fire in the fire ring.

cmp,  did you get a sun tan with all that warm?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2016)

Chief is in the house


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2016)

moonbro is lurking too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Morning Quack, Cmp1, Gobble, EE and Jeff. Did pretty good Friday after work and yesterday also EE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

I got more sticks than I know what to do with after all that wind, Jag started on them, but hasn't made a dent. 

Gotta roll to Nashville this afternoon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Was reading back and catching up. This time of year you'll find me in the boat oft as not. Thank god the turkey bug never bit me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Was reading back and catching up. This time of year you'll find me in the boat oft as not. Thank god the turkey bug never bit me.



Unlike deer which you might never hear, turkey talk and makes the sit interesting.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep Quack I picked up limbs and such yesterday and built a fire in the fire ring.
> 
> cmp,  did you get a sun tan with all that warm?




Mng,,,, no I had my insulated coveralls on, seriously, wind was cold, it's a rare day to see the sun up here in the winter months,,,, I would give my right arm to be on west point fishing now,,,, maybe catch some of the bass moon got,,,, 

Mng Jeff,,,, Eagle didn't forget you, had to let my 2 girls out,,,,

Mng Moon,,,,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Nothing like being on the lake early in the morning and hearing em gobbling their heads off. Saw two gobblers go at one morning when I was up at Juliette. They were oblivious me in the boat, and going at it! You've never seen such a ruckus in all your life, feathers flying everywhere.


----------



## cramer (Feb 28, 2016)

Morning fellas
Somebody wake up Mrs. H - I'm hongry


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Morning Cramer. Salmon and egg sammich for me this morning. Gonna hit the lake again this morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

Mornin
Gotcha a country ham and biskit wiff some red eye gravy.  Grits on the side if you please.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Screw that green expandle plastic thingy in the skimmer, drain the screen box at the pump/filter and cover pool.
> 
> 
> Pamlico Pool opens and closes mine every year now, too much for just Dawn and I to handle now a days and so forth and what not..
> ...



Well, that's easy. The green plastic thingy is called a Gizmo. We have to blow the pipes out in case it freezes and bust the pipes underground. I guess it's colder here in the Winter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,, no I had my insulated coveralls on, seriously, wind was cold, it's a rare day to see the sun up here in the winter months,,,, I would give my right arm to be on west point fishing now,,,, maybe catch some of the bass moon got,,,,
> 
> Mng Jeff,,,, Eagle didn't forget you, had to let my 2 girls out,,,,
> 
> Mng Moon,,,,






Er uhm Yankbro, if'n you were to give yo right arm up, you'd be hard pressed to fish . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

Not eggzactly on our low carb diet, but Dawn b lubbin some cheekun biskeets and hash round from MickeyD's, stopped there then went to Hardees and gotta coupla steak biscuits (2fer1) and gonna try their smoked link beeskit...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> Gotcha a country ham and biskit wiff some red eye gravy.  Grits on the side if you please.



Make that one to go, please! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm Yankbro, if'n you were to give yo right arm up, you'd be hard pressed to fish . . .



Cane pole? Put foot on fish, unhook, throw in bucket.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

Safe travels Chiefbro, take care of that knee and back, ya crazy knee grow.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm Yankbro, if'n you were to give yo right arm up, you'd be hard pressed to fish . . .




This is true, especially since I'm right handed,,,, lol lol,,,, you just had to mention Hardee's didn't you, love Hardee's, none up here,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Chiefbro, take care of that knee and back, ya crazy knee grow.



10-4, Thanks. The good part is we go from N'ville back to ATL on Monday night, finish here Tuesday night, come home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Make that one to go, please!
> 
> 
> 
> Cane pole? Put foot on fish, unhook, throw in bucket.....










Only a Cajun woulda come up with that !!! 




What's he gonna do with his beer ???  Wear one 'o dem beer hats ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

Wow, ain't neva seen this place crowded on a Sunday morning !!!






Drivelers RULE !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> This is true, especially since I'm right handed,,,, lol lol,,,, you just had to mention Hardee's didn't you, love Hardee's, none up here,,,,






Years ago Hardees had the best biscuits and fried cheekun of any fast food restaurant !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Make that one to go, please!
> 
> 
> 
> Cane pole? Put foot on fish, unhook, throw in bucket.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only a Cajun woulda come up with that !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>



Oh snap!


----------



## cramer (Feb 28, 2016)

quack - set your watch to your cell phone time, not the forum clock

shouldn't you be in bed?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

Cmp rethinkin his offer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

I caught one of them slimy whiting fish at the beach and had to get Jeff fa fa to get if off my hook. I can handle a shark or any other fish, but them whitings are GROSS.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I caught one of them slimy whiting fish at the beach and had to get Jeff fa fa to get if off my hook. I can handle a shark or any other fish, but them whitings are GROSS.



We needs to catch enough of them whitings to fry'em up one day! 

Never had them fresh before, have eaten them at a restaurant or somewhere years ago......don't remember.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

cramer said:


> quack - set your watch to your cell phone time, not the forum clock
> 
> shouldn't you be in bed?




Naw bro, I dun got all woke up now !! 






mrs. hornet22 said:


> I caught one of them slimy whiting fish at the beach and had to get Jeff fa fa to get if off my hook. I can handle a shark or any other fish, but them whitings are GROSS.





If you like Crappie, you'll LOVE Whiting !!!  Pretty white meat as you've eva seen . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

No limit on Whitings..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

We had a big whiting fish fry a few years ago when the whole family would go to the beach together. It was good eats for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No limit on Whitings..



Would like to catch a mess of them.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Years ago Hardees had the best biscuits and fried cheekun of any fast food restaurant !!




Agreed, we used to have them up here, but something went on,,,, they are in Ohio though,,,, man do I miss them,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

msh22 too busy catchin gulls.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>




I want one of these, or the military water packs,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Have a good trip Jeff,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Agreed, we used to have them up here, but something went on,,,, they are in Ohio though,,,, man do I miss them,,,,






Had one here years ago that they closed in our lil po dunk town, then they just opened up a new one 'bout a month ago.  Don't think they serve da fried cheekun though ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> msh22 too busy catchin gulls.






I bet she was justa hollerin too !!!



It's a dang wonder you didn't try to cook 'em . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> I want one of these, or the military water packs,,,,




Those hydration packs will haunt me for the rest of my life.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I bet she was justa hollerin too !!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a dang wonder you didn't try to cook 'em . . .



Would have, but it was gonna take a coupla days tied up at the camper fattin'em up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

mstutu flyin'm like a kite.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Those hydration packs will haunt me for the rest of my life.



Couldn't remember the name of them,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had one here years ago that they closed in our lil po dunk town, then they just opened up a new one 'bout a month ago.  Don't think they serve da fried cheekun though ???



I don't think I ever had the yardbird, sure loved the burgers though,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2016)

Morning folks.... Live from the woods! Absolutely beautiful morning outside!!! Taking a break for a second and just enjoying God's creation!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning folks.... Live from the woods! Absolutely beautiful morning outside!!! Taking a break for a second and just enjoying God's creation!!!



Mornin blood....hear any birds?


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Million times better than Mcd,,,, there's a bar I used to go to, they would mix half ground round, half chuck, grind on site, best cheeseburgers I ever had, cheap too, 2 burgers, onion rings, brewski, around 6 bucks,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> msh22 too busy catchin gulls.


 Jeff fa fa got to witness me completely freak out.  Been fishin in the ocean all my life and aint neva caught a gull. Hope it neva happens again.  Stupid bird. smh-ing.



blood on the ground said:


> Morning folks.... Live from the woods! Absolutely beautiful morning outside!!! Taking a break for a second and just enjoying God's creation!!!


It's a beautiful day for sure!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

Yall makin me hongry.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

H22 stops at Hardee's on his way to work, only when they send us coupons in the mail.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

I know a guy that used to feed the sea gulls alka seltzer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Million times better than Mcd,,,, there's a bar I used to go to, they would mix half ground round, half chuck, grind on site, best cheeseburgers I ever had, cheap too, 2 burgers, onion rings, brewski, around 6 bucks,,,,





Can't beat dat wit a stick!!!!



When I was in college there was a pool hall a coupla blocks from our apartment, huge tables, rack boy, .25 cents a game, draft beer was a dolla a pitcher, chili dogz were .50 cents.  You could get drank, eat, play pool fo around 5 dollas, less than that if you were winning !! 


Had a HUGE jar of pickled eggs fo a nickel a piece, OH LAWWWWT, if yo roommate ate one, you'd better eat 2 !!! 


Goot times !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know a guy that used to feel the sea gulls alka seltzer.






QUANG.. AGAIN!!!! 



Is it true, will they blow up???



Always wanted to try that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't beat dat wit a stick!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't beat dat wit a stick!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man if I had a pickled egg now, I'd be hating life for days,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> QUANG.. AGAIN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I aint never asked and don't want to know. 
That same guy used to shoot ghost crabs at night with a BB gun. Oh how times have changed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't beat dat wit a stick!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

Love me some pickled eggs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> QUANG.. AGAIN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never tried alka seltzer, but we used to fill by-catch(lil croakers) with Tabasco and pitch those up to them when I was trawlin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

I gotta go enjoy this beautiful sunshine. Ya'll have fun.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Never tried alka seltzer, but we used to fill by-catch(lil croakers) with Tabasco and pitch those up to them when I was trawlin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint never asked and don't want to know.
> That same guy used to shoot ghost crabs at night with a BB gun. Oh how times have changed.





Never tried it, but know of some guys that use to put a half a Alka Seltzer  embedded into a plastic worm and catch big bass off the bed???


OLD dood I use to work with had deer stands built overlooking his pond, when the big sow bass would come in to lay their eggs they'd shoot right beside 'em, the percussion would knock 'em out, dood had more 10-12lb bass mounted than you've ever seen.  Claimed a dirtydirty was the best caliber for this kinda "fishin"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Love me some pickled eggs!




Paul Newman, "Cool Hand Luke"  boiled egg eating fool!! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gotta go enjoy this beautiful sunshine. Ya'll have fun.





Enjoy yo day gal friend !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

One of my favorite movies !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Pre seasoned!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2016)

About to head south.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

Amazing how many big movie stars were in that movie??


Lil help Chiefbro ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood....hear any birds?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff fa fa got to witness me completely freak out.  Been fishin in the ocean all my life and aint neva caught a gull. Hope it neva happens again.  Stupid bird. smh-ing.
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful day for sure!



Morning Jeff.. no birds gobbling this morning... Did see 5 good size deer!

Morning Mandy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning Jeff.. no birds gobbling this morning... Did see 5 good size deer!
> 
> Morning Mandy!






Tried calling you a coupla times this morning..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

This gal is NAAAAAAAAAASTY !!!  I LIKE her !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

Don't wanna go to bed and wake up Dawn, looks like it's another sleepless day..


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 28, 2016)

Morning, Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Quackbro.






Hiya Pookie, are ya bird doggin me ???



Need to set a Plantation date fo turka huntin ??



Gonna cost ya Jerkey and Jigzzz . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tried calling you a coupla times this morning..



I been inda woods .. probably didn't have good phone signal back there!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Pookie, are ya bird doggin me ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yeah, it's my day to keep up with you. 
Jerky and jigzz i got. Time is what i'm short on. Daughters wedding is in 3 weeks ad already way over budget. 


blood on the ground said:


> I been inda woods .. probably didn't have good phone signal back there!


I went yesterday. Rabbit hunting in the morning( didn't see a one), and bream fishing in da afternoon. They weren't biting either.
All i can do to walk today. I'm getting too old for wading thru briars.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Well yeah, it's my day to keep up with you.
> Jerky and jigzz i got. Time is what i'm short on. Daughters wedding is in 3 weeks ad already way over budget.
> 
> I went yesterday. Rabbit hunting in the morning( didn't see a one), and bream fishing in da afternoon. They weren't biting either.
> All i can do to walk today. I'm getting too old for wading thru briars.



Bless you brother. 
H22 having a pookie day. Riding lawn mower in the shop. Push mower just broke. Lawd, he caint catch a break.  I think somethin else broke just now, but I aint askin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

oh my, he just told me. He's gotta fix the hose before he can wash the prelude that got killed in the ice storm last year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bless you brother.
> H22 having a pookie day. Riding lawn mower in the shop. Push mower just broke. Lawd, he caint catch a break.  I think somethin else broke just now, but I aint askin.






Fix'em a BLD and RUUUUUUUUUUN Mandy, RUUUUUN!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

Quang AGAIN!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fix'em a BLD and RUUUUUUUUUUN Mandy, RUUUUUN!!!



Too late. 
I got the radio on in the pool house. I just turn the volume up when he comes back here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

Sold my mower, weedeater, blower etc and hired a yard crew, one of my better moves !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fix'em a BLD and RUUUUUUUUUUN Mandy, RUUUUUN!!!



I can tell H22 fixin to fix him one too. 
I can hear him beating on somethin out front. He GON break somthin else. Temper. Temper.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sold my mower, weedeater, blower etc and hired a yard crew, one of my better moves !!



H22 would die if he couldn't work in the yard. I've mentioned getting a condo and giving the boy the house. That didn't go over well.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hoses spliced?
Ohhhh kay.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

Lemme turn the music up some more.
Thank goodness I'm in the back yard and he is in the front.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Too late.
> I got the radio on in the pool house. I just turn the volume up when he comes back here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quang AGAIN!!!



Oh, really.............


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2016)

Going to try and blend with the people of Wal-Mart


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

Just waitin on a phone call from the boyz tellin me to come meet them in ATL for the ride.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey



Iiiiiiii know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Iiiiiiii know.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

Hopefully traffic will be gone from racetrack when I leave, sounds like attendance was very low. 

Anyway, feller where I'm meeting other crew members at his house won't be home for about another hour or so. Gonna roll into N'ville about 9:00 pm


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 28, 2016)

Gotta roll....holler at y'all Wednesday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta roll....holler at y'all Wednesday!



Safe travels Jeff fa fa!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2016)

I hate ATL traffic.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Morning. Where's everyone at?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning. Where's everyone at?



I was thinking the white screen guy needed a cup of coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 29, 2016)

speaking of


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 29, 2016)

morning moon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 29, 2016)

anyone else vertical?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 29, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Moonpie and Gobblin.

Dang crazy white screen took 3 days to go away this morning.  I had to view all sorts of other really weird stuff while waiting for my morning dose of GON medicine !!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks For the coffee Gobble. Good morning EE. Yeah the white screen lingered too long!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 29, 2016)

hEEy


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 29, 2016)

hint, hint, hint......a big old fish fry should does sound really good today, tomorrow and most everyday !!!!!  


OH moonpie, did you go fishing this weekend.  Was that you that caught the new state record Crappie here in Georgia?  I heard that it was caught at Lake Juliette and it turned out to be a 24  pounder too.  I see that the angler said that he caught it on a 3 pound cricket right on the boat dock at the boat ramp.

Dang, Breaking News here in Augusta.  The Macaroni  Grill Restaurant has burned to the ground during the night.  Thank goodness, I've only been there once as it is not my type of food.  

Coffee, coffee, I need some coffee for sure.  Gobblin, I think that a cup or three might help to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 29, 2016)

Gobblin, I hope that you enjoyed your time at your mountain cabin this weekend.  Are you back home yet???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 29, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, I hope that you enjoyed your time at your mountain cabin this weekend.  Are you back home yet???



Yes, came back yesterday.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Good morning, Eagle, gobble, moon,,,, How many did you get this wknd Moon?,,,,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 29, 2016)

*Good day on the water.*

Got lucky and did pretty good.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got lucky and did pretty good.



Nice, hey when do they get on the beds down there? What lake were you on?, btw, morning,,,,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 29, 2016)

They are close now. Found some 57 degree water yesterday Cmp1. Those came out of the lake where I live.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> They are close now. Found some 57 degree water yesterday Cmp1. Those came out of the lake where I live.



Nice,,,, the ones on top probably wouldn't be big enough to keep up here,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got lucky and did pretty good.



That's going to be tasty Moonbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 29, 2016)

Morning folks...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Morning Blood. Yeah those will be some good table fare.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood. Yeah those will be some good table fare.



Mentioned eating bass to Drunkbro the other day and he argued that bass aren't good to eat... Dingus!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mentioned eating bass to Drunkbro the other day and he argued that bass aren't good to eat... Dingus!!



Only yaller perch eatin closet yankees say that kind of carp about bass. They'z fine eatin in my book.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 29, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only yaller perch eatin closet yankees say that kind of carp about bass. They'z fine eatin in my book.



I agree


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mentioned eating bass to Drunkbro the other day and he argued that bass aren't good to eat... Dingus!!



Man I don't know where he came up with that idea,,,, bass are great to eat,,,, but IMHO, smallies are better,,,, btw morning blood,,,,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 29, 2016)

I've had people tell me they don't like bass.... till they come to the house and eat some!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 29, 2016)

We don't have smallmouth in the lakes that I fish. Largemouths and spots.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I've had people tell me they don't like bass.... till they come to the house and eat some!




Agreed,,,, ever had smallies? Their great also,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 29, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Man I don't know where he came up with that idea,,,, bass are great to eat,,,, but IMHO, smallies are better,,,, btw morning blood,,,,


Morning... Y'all still froze solid up there?


Moonpie1 said:


> I've had people tell me they don't like bass.... till they come to the house and eat some!



Ever blackened any bass... That's really good also!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 29, 2016)

They have a different consistency than LMs,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning... Y'all still froze solid up there?
> 
> 
> Ever blackened any bass... That's really good also!




Never had it blackened, sounds good though,,,, hit 54deg yesterday, it's 27deg now,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 29, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Agreed,,,, ever had smallies? Their great also,,,,



Never had a SM bass..


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> We don't have smallmouth in the lakes that I fish. Largemouths and spots.




I think I remember reading in a post that someone caught some smallies in West point,,,, they fight really good also, jumping alot,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 29, 2016)

Strange.. the forum clock is wrong!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 29, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Morning,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2016)

mernin!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 29, 2016)

Moanin


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2016)

ya'll be slackin bad!

Fried cheekun, butterbeans, mashed taters & gravy.........


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 29, 2016)

Keebs making me hungry talking bout fried Chicken.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 29, 2016)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 29, 2016)

3" Italian sub sammich. 
Gonna have the other 3" for tomorrow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 29, 2016)

Afternoon Bo$$!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 29, 2016)

I been reading the billy thread. It's the only thread you can read backards and still keep up.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 29, 2016)

I start in the middle and read both ways mrs 22.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs making me hungry talking bout fried Chicken.


.............. hey, did you pick up something on your way back north?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> 3" Italian sub sammich.
> Gonna have the other 3" for tomorrow.





KyDawg said:


> I start in the middle and read both ways mrs 22.


Bo$$ = talented!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 29, 2016)

Did not pick up anything while headed back North Keebs. Didn't know I was sposed too.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 29, 2016)

I did pick up the Pecans and stuff I had left in Pnut's truck. He met me in Chula.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 29, 2016)

Pnut took me out beer drinking and I left my pecans in his truck.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Did not pick up anything while headed back North Keebs. Didn't know I was sposed too.


 I thought Mud was gonna call you............... he's got you some relish.......... how long 'for ya'll head back south?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 29, 2016)

That's what you git for thinkin 

Lovin this weather! 
Gonna fire up the grill this evenin.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what you git for thinkin
> 
> Lovin this weather!
> Gonna fire up the grill this evenin.


I know.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2016)

Holy bottles of relish I forgot , uhm boss i got a bottle of relish in the truck for you,,,, when you come back thru call me, i'll give it to ya.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2016)

back to work, drive by. Later y'all


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 29, 2016)

omg-ing


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 29, 2016)

smh-ing too


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 29, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Holy bottles of relish I forgot , uhm boss i got a bottle of relish in the truck for you,,,, when you come back thru call me, i'll give it to ya.





hdm03 said:


> mud?


he's back at work.........


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 29, 2016)

thank you


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> thank you


you're welcome, didn't want you holding your breath waiting on him again & turning all blue and what not......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 29, 2016)

pheasant for suppa

that is all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 29, 2016)

Headed in . .


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed in . .



Heading home


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 29, 2016)

Heard and saw a perfect V of about 30 or more sandhill crane heading straight North  this evening. That's a good sign!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Heard and saw a perfect V of about 30 or more sandhill crane heading straight North  this evening. That's a good sign!



Evening, maybe they are heading our way, that is a good sign,,,, when we see the bluebirds and robins and purple martins we know we're there,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 29, 2016)

cmp,  I have been seeing robins for about a week here.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 29, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> cmp,  I have been seeing robins for about a week here.



Your making me salivate,,,, high 20s until Friday, 34deg on Friday, 59deg on Saturday,,,, go figure,,,,you get any bluebirds or martins there?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 29, 2016)

Wrapped up in Robins here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 29, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Your making me salivate,,,, high 20s until Friday, 34deg on Friday, 59deg on Saturday,,,, go figure,,,,you get any bluebirds or martins there?



Haven't seen any yet this year.   But yes.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 29, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Haven't seen any yet this year.   But yes.



Probably a little early, way to early up here,,,, gonna try and attract barn swallows this year, gonna have my boy build some boxes and have him mount them on the pole barn,,,, man there fast and eat a lot of bugs,,,,we got a couple bluebird chicks last year but they didn't survive for some reason, did have a Martin chick make it though, their fast too,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 29, 2016)

Live from werk!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm witya Bloodbro !!!  here's one for Drunkbro..


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm witya Bloodbro !!!  here's one for Drunkbro..



He doesn't need another one...trust me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> He doesn't need another one...trust me!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Dude is in rare form tonight... He already enlightened me that he is calling in sick tonight...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2016)

Planned illness, drunkbro is got the fever.

Well I've made coffee if that surprises anyone.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Planned illness, drunkbro is got the fever.
> 
> Well I've made coffee if that surprises anyone.



Mernin G-money!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2016)

Hey bloodbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2016)

bog, had you lost your accuracy with water balloons with the use lay off?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 1, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Quack, Gobblin and to you other sleepy heads this morning that are still snoring.

Thanks for the coffee as I need some to get fully awake.  Unfortunately, I have got some heavy duty work to do beginning at about 8 AM this morning and it will take about 5 hours to complete.  So far, I have sneezed about 15-20 times since I woke up and my eyes are watering like crazy too.  The pollen must be getting worse outside.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bog, had you lost your accuracy with water balloons with the use lay off?



I need to target practice..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Morning EE,Blood. Wake up Quack. Thanks fer the coffee Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2016)

yw moonbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2016)

drunkbro is out cold in the maint shop... im going to let it unfold just like it is!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> drunkbro is out cold in the maint shop... im going to let it unfold just like it is!



did you finally coldpunch him?   <-- afraid to type the original saying.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude is in rare form tonight... He already enlightened me that he is calling in sick tonight...





blood on the ground said:


> drunkbro is out cold in the maint shop... im going to let it unfold just like it is!





And the saga of Dbro continues . .



Mornin bro's !!!  'Bout got this 'un whupped !!  Juan mo !!


Gonna hit the Plantation Thursday, do a lil bass fishing and try to catch some rainbow trout !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> did you finally coldpunch him?   <-- afraid to type the original saying.





Dbro fell down seben times !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2016)

What time do you want me to be there Quack? I can help you out with the fishing....... just saying. Getting bout time for a fish fry round here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> did you finally coldpunch him?   <-- afraid to type the original saying.



No sir.. that would be nice!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Good morning, gobble, blood, Quack, moon,,,, you guys voting today,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Good morning, gobble, blood, Quack, moon,,,, you guys voting today,,,,



yep after work.   Pulling the lever.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Always Cmp1. Will be there right after work.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And the saga of Dbro continues . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quackbro, I heard that you might need some help in catching some of those really big bass and also maybe to try to sneak a few rainbows in as well.  





Moonpie1 said:


> What time do you want me to be there Quack? I can help you out with the fishing....... just saying. Getting bout time for a fish fry round here.



Moon, sounds like I need to finally meet you face to face and Quack's Plantation sounds like a really good place to meet up and teach Quack how to fish.  Of course, I have been known to use some of those "slim red-looking cigar" fishing lures that most people call DYNAMITE !!!!!!!   I learned that the percussion wave will pop the rivets in the bottom of a jon boat too !!!    If you are not careful, that percussion wave will "rattle your hemorrhoids" too.  


PS:  I didn't know that Quack had any rainbow trout down at the Plantation.  I thought that the hot water in middle Georgia would be way too hot for the rainbows to survive. 




gobbleinwoods said:


> yep after work.   Pulling the lever.




I pulled that lever last Friday 44 times so I probably cancelled out a lot of the GON votes.  Unfortunately only one of those pulls counted.  


OH, I forgot.  LATE BREAKING NEWS FLASH !!!!!

DRUNKBRO IS OUT AND DOWN FOR THE COUNT and has been carted out of the ring on a stretcher and will HOPEFULLY never be heard from again !!!!   (Hey Blood, I can dream, can't I ????)  


Time to get busy this morning.  I'll catch up with ya'll later.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 1, 2016)

Good morning, might as well catch a few of those rainbows before the heat kills them off


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Morning Wy. You on days this week?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 1, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy. You on days this week?




Yes sir


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Yes sir



Be thankful dude... You could be stuck on nights forever like me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2016)

Grrrrrrrrcrap, hada meeting this morning.



Bro has  his catfish pond stocked every fall/winter with rainbow trout, I've never caught one, seen them eating fish food.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrcrap, hada meeting this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro has  his catfish pond stocked every fall/winter with rainbow trout, I've never caught one, seen them eating fish food.



Have kids.... will travel if you need help ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2016)

Good morning y'all, Drive by.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2016)

~sniff~aaahhhh-CHOOOOO (x3)~sniff, wipe, blow............ excuse me............mornin...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


> ~sniff~aaahhhh-CHOOOOO (x3)~sniff, wipe, blow............ excuse me............mornin...






Daaaaaaaaang LilN, you're up and ate 'em early.  Sorry you don't feel well, hope you're betta soon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2016)

Mornin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2016)

I spent 10 years on 3rd shift. We just worked 8 hrs per shift but had quite a bit of carry over. Morning Mud,Mrs H, Keebs. Hope you get to feeling better Keebs!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrcrap, hada meeting this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro has  his catfish pond stocked every fall/winter with rainbow trout, I've never caught one, seen them eating fish food.




Morning, if you get a rainbow, clean em and fry em whole, do die for, hopefully you'll get a couple,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaang LilN, you're up and ate 'em early.  Sorry you don't feel well, hope you're betta soon.


thanks............. stooopid pollen........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.


hey sista!


Moonpie1 said:


> I spent 10 years on 3rd shift. We just worked 8 hrs per shift but had quite a bit of carry over. Morning Mud,Mrs H, Keebs. Hope you get to feeling better Keebs!


thankya kindly!


Cmp1 said:


> Morning, if you get a rainbow, clean em and fry em whole, do die for, hopefully you'll get a couple,,,,


I need to spend this week up in your neck of the woods, I bet you don't have pollen yet!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


> thanks............. stooopid pollen........
> 
> hey sista!
> 
> ...




No pollen yet but when it gets here it's bad, watering eyes, running nose, scratchy throat,,,, btw morning


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> No pollen yet but when it gets here it's bad, watering eyes, running nose, scratchy throat,,,, btw morning


I'd be back south 'for it hit up there, for sure! And good morning to you too, sir!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I'd be back south 'for it hit up there, for sure! And good morning to you too, sir!



Hope you get feelin better, if I don't have any benadryl, I take an Alka seltzer, helps a little,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Hope you get feelin better, if I don't have any benadryl, I take an Alka seltzer, helps a little,,,,


Benadryl knocks me slap out, can't work & take that........... I'm trying a new combination this season........ MusinexD plus an Aleve D, it is *supposed* to be as good as the old Drixoral that they took off the market due to our *lovely* methidjitheads........


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Benadryl knocks me slap out, can't work & take that........... I'm trying a new combination this season........ MusinexD plus an Aleve D, it is *supposed* to be as good as the old Drixoral that they took off the market due to our *lovely* methidjitheads........



Knocks me out also, but drys me up too,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Knocks me out also, but drys me up too,,,,


 oh yeah, it'll dry ya up alright!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 1, 2016)

HEY, Hey,  hey..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2016)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> HEY, Hey,  hey..


Hiya Kim!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 1, 2016)

sketti and gawlic bred


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> sketti and gawlic bred


brought roast with taters, carrots & onions, but opted for a left over subway, save the other for tomorrow!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2016)

Yall do eat good in here.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Man you guys are getting me hungry,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2016)

Sup... Besides me from my nap


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Yall do eat good in here.


we be the "Jr Cafe' Crew"........ 


Cmp1 said:


> Man you guys are getting me hungry,,,,


our job here is done!


blood on the ground said:


> Sup... Besides me from my nap


what'd ya hear?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2016)

Keebs said:


> we be the "Jr Cafe' Crew"........
> 
> our job here is done!
> 
> what'd ya hear?



Ain't heared nuthin!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Ain't heared nuthin!


you forgot to take the ear plugs out again!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2016)

Voted and home for the supper of meatballs, eggplant casserole and salad.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Voted and home for the supper of meatballs, eggplant casserole and salad.



Evening guys,,,, meatballs and salad sounds good, can't deal with eggplant, now the wife loves it,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2016)

elebenmohowas...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Cheekun and dumplings with some conebread. Evening Quackbro.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2016)

Life is good. H22 said I think too much.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2016)

Evening Yankbro and Moonbro.  Some NASTY shepard pie from Harveys, my first and last one.


Charlie seems to like it, I can't eat it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Cheekun and dumplings with some conebread. Evening Quackbro.



Grilled pork chops and stuff here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2016)

The boy put in a bunch of resumes in today. He is getting betta!  Hoping for good news.  Kinda hard for him and the grandbabymama to have to move back to their parents house.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening Yankbro and Moonbro.  Some NASTY shepard pie from Harveys, my first and last one.
> 
> 
> Charlie seems to like it, I can't eat it.



Evening, now ya got me wanting shepards pie, the wife can make some killer shepards pie,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Grilled pork chops sounds good too,,,,


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2016)

Odell is howling out there. Hope I didn't forget to feed him.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2016)

Evening Youngins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2016)

Hiya Popz !!!



Whoooooot, last night, off for seben dayzzz !!!


Gonna take the wife outta town somewheres ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2016)

werky,werky...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> werky,werky...






Dbro no show ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dbro no show ???



you are correct sir... I couldn't be happier


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> you are correct sir... I couldn't be happier






It's almost like you being on vacation without Dbro !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's almost like you being on vacation without Dbro !!



Almost


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)

sixmohowas


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> sixmohowas



Y'all heading to the beach?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2016)

Skrimps an pasta wif a salad


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all heading to the beach?






Whereva she wants to go, as long as there are bars close by . . 



Raining/slick in the MON.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2016)

yep!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Good hump day morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 2, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Quack, Moonpie, and Gobblin who is ringing the door bell now.


I have been sneezing for the past 45 minutes and my nose is running like a faucet.  I don't know how it is possible to have this much drainage.  


Quack, I hope that you enjoy your upcoming time off with Ms Dawn too.  

I am not too sure just how Claritin and coffee will react BUT I will be finding out soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good hump day morning.



'Tis hump day for sure.

rained overnight but dry now.

Must have coffee, as I woke for several hours in the middle of the night to watch the election returns.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2016)

shepard's pie would be better with biscuits on top instead of taters.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 2, 2016)

On my 2nd cup already Gobble, preciate it.  That's no fun EE! Rain has stopped here at 31220. Hope you weren't too lonely without Drunkbro. Was probably nice. Quack you need to let Dawn pick yall a spot and go kick back.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2016)

bloodbro, what is the rumor of dbro's stretcher ride out of the factory yesterday?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro, what is the rumor of dbro's stretcher ride out of the factory yesterday?



OH that !!!!   Well that was just one GON member that was dreaming yesterday.  Guilty as charged!!!  


ps:  Blood probably didn't see that.  Just trying to help my friend Blood out from time to time.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 2, 2016)

The good news is that Claritin has kicked in and I have quit sneezing and my nose has quit pouring for now too !!!!  I still even have both feet on the ground too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



just juanmohower then it starts for you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just juanmohower then it starts for you





Vacate 2 days, off seben ..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just juanmohower then it starts for you





Up to Dawn, but might be headed yo way??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)

^^^^^^^^  AWWWWWW HAIL !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro, what is the rumor of dbro's stretcher ride out of the factory yesterday?





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OH that !!!!   Well that was just one GON member that was dreaming yesterday.  Guilty as charged!!!
> 
> 
> ps:  Blood probably didn't see that.  Just trying to help my friend Blood out from time to time.



I the boss man caught him sleepin! nothing will happen


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2016)

Moanin......


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 2, 2016)

Mernin.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin......





Wycliff said:


> Mernin.......



Mernin fellas


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Morning ladies and gentlemen,,,, 6in of the white stuff up here, just got a lot of it melted, great to have ya back Jeff,,,, mng blood, Quack, wy, gobble,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning ladies and gentlemen,,,, 6in of the white stuff up here, just got a lot of it melted, great to have ya back Jeff,,,, mng blood, Quack, wy, gobble,,,,



Dang.. 6 inches of snow down here would shut da city down...LOL


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning ladies and gentlemen,,,, 6in of the white stuff up here, just got a lot of it melted, great to have ya back Jeff,,,, mng blood, Quack, wy, gobble,,,,





Jealous !!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang.. 6 inches of snow down here would shut da city down...LOL



It's the light stuff, not that heavy wet mess, I'm depressed, we were on the way to getting rid of it,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)

????????, what's cmp1 stand for ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)

Hope to find truck while I'm off..


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope to find truck while I'm off..



I will put you in a jam up, slightly used 90 model Chevy 4x4.... Cheap!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ????????, what's cmp1 stand for ???



My initials and my first cattle dog, she's 12, name's Sally, great dog, probably the best one ever had,,,, rescue dog, just wonderful, have a red one also, among others,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope to find truck while I'm off..



I posted a link to a nice truck down there in the new gently used Chevy silverado post here,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't think this new med combination is working, got up sneezing and danged if I ain't got fever blisters now!

Mornin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2016)

Cube deer steak, corn awf da cobb, an collard greens... Will be my dinner tonight!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2016)

Cmp1 ain't had that before...


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I don't think this new med combination is working, got up sneezing and danged if I ain't got fever blisters now!
> 
> Mornin!




Morning Keebs, maybe you better get some benadryl, unless you gotta work, or maybe a shot or 2 or 3 of Jack Daniel's, again unless you have to work,,,, hope you get feelin better,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning ladies and gentlemen,,,, 6in of the white stuff up here, just got a lot of it melted, great to have ya back Jeff,,,, mng blood, Quack, wy, gobble,,,,



Appreciate it Cmp, didn't go far on this trip. Got home @ 12:05 last night. 

Mornin blood.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning Keebs, maybe you better get some benadryl, unless you gotta work, or maybe a shot or 2 or 3 of *Jack Daniel's*, again unless you have to work,,,, hope you get feelin better,,,,


 I like the way you think............... but yes, I have to work...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it Cmp, didn't go far on this trip. Got home @ 12:05 last night.
> 
> Mornin blood.


CHIEFFFF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2016)

Biskit and sausage/country ham!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2016)

Keebs said:


> CHIEFFFF!!!!!!!!!!



Well "HEY"  there!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2016)

Mornin


CRAZY


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 2, 2016)

Hooooooooowww.          D.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 2, 2016)

Danged it.  I dun sho'd up an runs erebody off. ...???


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Well "HEY"  there!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> CRAZY


 here too.............. unreal kind too..........


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Danged it.  I dun sho'd up an runs erebody off. ...???


naw, you know better'n that!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 2, 2016)

Yeah, I ought to..  Lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh Lawd, please let it be.  I found me a truck, to my liking...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2016)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hooooooooowww.          D.





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Danged it.  I dun sho'd up an runs erebody off. ...???



That's just like a Redneck McGuiver.....comes in the "HEY" driveler and tries to re-engineer it with a Hoooooooowww.D.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't want none...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't want none...



You don want none o dis Hot Sauce, BOY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2016)

Quackbro, Aj Styles came out for his match last night......black folks jumped up sangin and dancin  to that theme song, even knew the words.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You don want none o dis Hot Sauce, BOY!






Come getcha some Coon Butt !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2016)

First time I eva seen so many black folks referrin to themselves as rednecks.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2016)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yeah, I ought to..  Lol


yeah, you should!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Lawd, please let it be.  I found me a truck, to my liking...


 you just jinxed yourself, BigN.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2016)

What truck ya lookin at this time Quack?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2016)

Keebs said:


> yeah, you should!
> 
> you just jinxed yourself, BigN.........



He a Redneck too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> What truck ya lookin at this time Quack?




Found a Chevy LTZ in Swainsboro, low miles and GORGEOUS !!!





Jeff C. said:


> He a Redneck too!





'Fraid so brother !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey Y'all! What i miss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Found a Chevy LTZ in Swainsboro, low miles and GORGEOUS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No pics? 





mudracing101 said:


> Hey Y'all! What i miss?



Mudro, fill me in when you finds out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2016)

Will do Jeff. Hows everything your way?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 2, 2016)

good luck on da truck Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)

Chiefbro and Wybro, I'd prolly give 'em the axing price if'n I wasn't so tight.  I REALLY want this truck, more so than anything I've seen in over 3 months of looking.


Bet I get me feelings hurt..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)

For some reason I can't post pics from home.  It's "Diamond White" LTZ loaded with LOW miles.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Will do Jeff. Hows everything your way?



It'll have to do.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro and Wybro, I'd prolly give 'em the axing price if'n I wasn't so tight.  I REALLY want this truck, more so than anything I've seen in over 3 months of looking.
> 
> 
> Bet I get me feelings hurt..



Offer what it's worth Quackbro....that's all you can do.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> It'll have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Offer what it's worth Quackbro....that's all you can do.






You DO know you're tawkin to the MASTA negotiator, dontcha ????


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You DO know you're tawkin to the MASTA negotiator, dontcha ????



Yeah.....you da MASTA alright.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2016)

Good luck on the truck Quackbro.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 2, 2016)

oh my.....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> He a Redneck too!


 yeah, I know...........


mudracing101 said:


> Hey Y'all! What i miss?


where you been?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2016)

Keebs said:


> yeah, I know...........
> 
> where you been?



I been workin boss


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2016)

Silly games


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2016)

Keebs. Cmp1 wants to know how you hit a turkey wiff your car/truck.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Good afternoon all,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Good afternoon all,,,,



afternoon cmp


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs. Cmp1 wants to know how you hit a turkey wiff your car/truck.


 I didn't hit it, it hit ME!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I didn't hit it, it hit ME!!




Oh my . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> For some reason I can't post pics from home.  It's "Diamond White" LTZ loaded with LOW miles.



So it looks just like the one you just sold!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The people around here just fly around here, we get at least 2 people every year that run off the road here, drive to fast,,,,especially the down staters,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Afternoon gobble,Keebs, Quack and ruttinbuck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So it looks just like the one you just sold!!






Nope, not even close.  Try again.





Afternoon Yankbro !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Howdy,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey Quack, your not a DR. are you, if so I'm sorry for calling you Quack,,,, my lame attempt at humor,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)

Waiting on a call back to my  counter/counter/counter offer . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey Quack, your not a DR. are you, if so I'm sorry for calling you Quack,,,, my lame attempt at humor,,,,





Yes sir, I'm a Doctor.  Says so right beside my Avatar.  I would appreciate the due respect.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 2, 2016)

hooked on quack said:


> yes sir, i'm a doctor.  Says so right beside my avatar.  I would appreciate the due respect.



lol lol lol ☺☺☺


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2016)

Evening my young friends down in The State.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Evening my young friends down in The State.



Evenin Pops!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2016)

No body on the playground.....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Looks like you had it to yourself Blood. Morning. And morning to the rest of the early risers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2016)

morning moon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2016)

okay EE and others wakey upey


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks fer the coffee this morning Gobble. I'm sure they will be along shortly. Quack is vacationing and tormenting someone about a truck. Hopefully he can work a deal out to bring it home. 39 degrees at 31220. Looking like it's going to be a nice weekend. Trying to figure which lake to fish. Decisions, decesions.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2016)

nice to have options.   about time to catch a mess of brim for myself


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Morning, gobble, moon,,,, I wish I had the problem of having to make a decision of where to fish, lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning, gobble, moon,,,, I wish I had the problem of having to make a decision of where to fish, lol lol lol,,,,



mornin' cmp


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mornin' cmp



Man the Java tastes good this AM,,,,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Got an invite from a friend to hit West Point next week and try the spotted bass. If I get to go it will be my first time on that lake.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got an invite from a friend to hit West Point next week and try the spotted bass. If I get to go it will be my first time on that lake.



Yeah, I've been trying to get down to west point, really want to fish it, done so much research on it, heck probably don't even need the hummingbird, lots of structure, man made and otherwise, lots of creeks, good maps, drop offs, points, and on and on,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Where everyone go?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2016)

Mornin kids.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Morning Chief,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning Chief,,,,



Morning Cmp.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> okay EE and others wakey upey




Gobblin, apparently I unknowingly got an extra 3 hours of sleep this morning as my alarm clock was not set correctly.  The sound of a low flying flock of LOUD HONKING geese woke me up and then I realized that the day was already half gone at that point.  Sorry that I missed the usual morning coffee break with all of you early risers but I will try and do better maybe tomorrow.

I've got to get a shower and do some work now to pay the bills.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Looks like you had it to yourself Blood. Morning. And morning to the rest of the early risers.



Ran the ship all by myself ... Lonely times!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Morning Cmp1 and Chiefbro. This pretty weather is making it harder and harder to stay all day at work!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2016)

Fed da dawg just now... Heard the beautiful sound of a Tom turkey gobbling while I was outside... Love it!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, apparently I unknowingly got an extra 3 hours of sleep this morning as my alarm clock was not set correctly.  The sound of a low flying flock of LOUD HONKING geese woke me up and then I realized that the day was already half gone at that point.  Sorry that I missed the usual morning coffee break with all of you early risers but I will try and do better maybe tomorrow.
> 
> I've got to get a shower and do some work now to pay the bills.



EE musta warshed a load of sox last night. Mornin sleepy head! 



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Cmp1 and Chiefbro. This pretty weather is making it harder and harder to stay all day at work!



Mornin Moon, just realized my little local reservoir opened Tuesday. The fishing has really gone downhill there in the past few years, guess that's why I wasn't all that excited about it. With that being said, it is only 10 min from my driveway to the ramp. 



blood on the ground said:


> Fed da dawg just now... Heard the beautiful sound of a Tom turkey gobbling while I was outside... Love it!!!



Gonna go downhill from here this afternoon with rain, little breezy. Nevermind on weed spraying today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2016)

Gotta get Jag to work.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2016)

mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2016)

I left my cell phone at home.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin



I sent ya a message!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Morning Keebs, blood, hornet,,,, great ya got some nice weather down there, at least this AM,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning Keebs, blood, hornet,,,, great ya got some nice weather down there, at least this AM,,,,



Other than 98 and 100% humidity... Ain't no such thing as bad weather in the deep south! I'd honestly take clouds and rain from July-october!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 3, 2016)

morning folks


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 3, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Morning Mrs. H and Keebs. Hope you're feeling better Keebs. EE doubled up on the sack time this morning. When I fish Juliette, hear birds gobble all the time. Pretty cool.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Morning Hdm03. Ain't seen Mud yet.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Morning,,,,yeah forgot to ask how are you feeling Keebs?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin





hdm03 said:


> morning folks



HEY.....there's my mo3 honeys!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 3, 2016)

Goot morning, today is suppose to be my Friday. But I have a stupid 4 hour meeting in the morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Goot morning, today is suppose to be my Friday. But I have a stupid 4 hour meeting in the morning



Mornin Wybro, meetings suck.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Morning Wy, dang meetings!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning,,,,yeah forgot to ask how are you feeling Keebs?


 mo betta..............thanks fer askin!


Jeff C. said:


> HEY.....there's my mo3 honeys!


 


Wycliff said:


> Goot morning, today is suppose to be my Friday. But I have a stupid 4 hour meeting in the morning


bless yo heart........


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy, dang meetings!


 mernin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2016)

Keebs said:


> mo betta..............thanks fer askin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be  ing me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2016)

Stayed up way to late listening to turkey gobbling behind the house... Good night family.... Enjoy Thursday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Stayed up way to late listening to turkey gobbling behind the house... Good night family.... Enjoy Thursday!



Sleep well, blood.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't be  ing me!


 I just did.......


blood on the ground said:


> Stayed up way to late listening to turkey gobbling behind the house... Good night family.... Enjoy Thursday!


schweet dreams...........


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 3, 2016)

Blood gonna be hiney dragging tonite


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I just did.......
> 
> schweet dreams...........



Keep it up young lady......


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 3, 2016)

Aw what a WONDERFUL DAY it is 




Got paid and made the last payment on the tractor    now if I can just get Rebecca back to work


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2016)

Hot roast beef poboy with chips and HOT salsa fo lunch......

 <------------M&M's and pecan halves for dessert.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Keep it up young lady......


 you know I will................. 


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Aw what a WONDERFUL DAY it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Hot roast beef poboy with chips and HOT salsa fo lunch......
> 
> <------------M&M's and pecan halves for dessert.


I finished up the last of the subway platter, put the insides of'em into one & had me a Dagwood sammich!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2016)

Dood don't wanna get "right" on the truck..



Shot 'o Crown fo dinna.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2016)

2 shots fo dessert . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2016)

Sleeting like crazy in the 30606


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sleeting like crazy in the 30606






Really ??


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sleeting like crazy in the 30606



you need to go tell the meat shack folks!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sleeting like crazy in the 30606


live cam in Helen showing snow!
 wish I wuz there..........


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 3, 2016)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Mar 3, 2016)

homo3?.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> you need to go tell the meat shack folks!





"meat shack???"  Isn't that where Louie lives ??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 3, 2016)

Sun shine and almost 50 been out playin with the tractor  It's a real nice day might rain later but nice now


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 3, 2016)

hey Uncle Stoner!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs. Cmp1 wants to know how you hit a turkey wiff your car/truck.





Keebs said:


> I didn't hit it, it hit ME!!




I read back and saw some interesting information this afternoon........


Keebs, what is this that I am hearing about you and a turkey having a close encounter?????

Were you driving this truck and forgot and drank the "Jack" straight that morning without the benefit of a COKE chaser?????  After all, it looked like you had plenty of Coke to use that foggy morning.

I've heard that "Things Go Better With Coke" BUT I don't think that turkey would agree on this situation !!!!

Word on the street is that would possibly make you a nice avatar!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2016)

No sleet here, just rain. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2016)

Just rain in the 42202. Cold rain, but still just rain. Need to be in the 31768


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2016)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I read back and saw some interesting information this afternoon........
> 
> 
> Keebs, what is this that I am hearing about you and a turkey having a close encounter?????
> ...


 no, no, no, she juss messed up my grill.............


Jeff C. said:


> No sleet here, just rain.
> 
> Hope this helps!


no rain here, hope this helps too!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 3, 2016)

Keebs said:


> no, no, no, she juss messed up my grill.............



Just messing with you of course.  This truck/turkey in this photo happened a few years ago in Edgefield County, South Carolina.  I think that that this driver was fairly lucky that he didn't get his face etc cut too badly by flying glass particles.


PS:  Keebs Pear relish is SOOOOOOOO GOOD on those new style hotdogs at Burger King !!!!!


----------



## rydert (Mar 3, 2016)

quack gonna buy a pretty truck....



give um what they want quack...that be a nice truck


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just messing with you of course.  This truck/turkey in this photo happened a few years ago in Edgefield County, South Carolina.  I think that that this driver was fairly lucky that he didn't get his face etc cut too badly by flying glass particles.
> 
> 
> PS:  Keebs Pear relish is SOOOOOOOO GOOD on those new style hotdogs at Burger King !!!!!


 glad ya like it!


rydert said:


> quack gonna buy a pretty truck....
> 
> 
> 
> give um what they want quack...that be a nice truck


Nu-Uh, he ain't gonna buy no truck, he just talks about it.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2016)

Hawngry !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2016)

rydert said:


> homo3?.......





rydert ='s no help buying a truck..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Hawngry !



I got your message. 

Riding home from work it was freezing rain, sleeting and HUGE snow flakes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2016)

rain and thunder in 30055.   By the amount of standing water it either rained more than predicted or the ground was still super saturated.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got your message.
> 
> Riding home from work it was freezing rain, sleeting and HUGE snow flakes.



I told ya ... Ifin ya didn't quit shmokin that stuff you were going to start seeing thangs!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got your message.
> 
> Riding home from work it was freezing rain, sleeting and HUGE snow flakes.



go tell the meat shack folks now!!!!!!  they need some ground truth or whatever the heck the call it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> go tell the meat shack folks now!!!!!!  they need some ground truth or whatever the heck the call it


I aint going over there. Too much estrogen.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint going over there. Too much estrogen.



Later Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2016)

rydert said:


> quack gonna buy a pretty truck....
> 
> 
> 
> give um what they want quack...that be a nice truck




NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! 




Keebs said:


> glad ya like it!
> 
> Nu-Uh, he ain't gonna buy no truck, he just talks about it.....






I be looking HARD LilN, just can't find.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can't find a bargain basement price is what you meant to say.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Good afternoon everyone, man you guys been busy this afternoon,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2016)

evening cmp


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2016)

moon is ringing in


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2016)

Just talked to my old boss man, best one I've ever had, he's wife's go Dimentia...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2016)

This GON be good! Bo$$ da MAN! 
They need to make a candle that smells like it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This GON be good! Bo$$ da MAN!
> They need to make a candle that smells like it.



That ham looks good, how long you soak it?


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening cmp



Hey gobble, you out there?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey ereybody


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Evening Gobble, Quack, Cmp1 and Bigs. Dang it Mrs. H that's going to be some kinda good eating! Love me some country ham. Tell H I said hey.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Tell H I said hey.



I know what it means


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2016)

T.P. Wilvis is real.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2016)

Evening Moonpie.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2016)

breaker,breaker 1 9 anybody got their ears on?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 4, 2016)

Heck yes, I got my ears on !!!!


Blood, I hope my  Connex 3300 with a little 125 watt kicker is making the trip back to you this morning.  This Wilson 2000 antenna works really well and lets me talk all the way to the West Coast sometimes!!!

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY FRIDAY TO YOU BLOOD and to the rest of those sleepy drivelers.

The good news is that I didn't oversleep this morning as I have been reading over on Marlinowners for the past 45 minutes since I couldn't get the door unlocked here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Heck yes, I got my ears on !!!!
> 
> 
> Blood, I hope my  Connex 3300 with a little 125 watt kicker is making the trip back to you this morning.  This Wilson 2000 antenna works really well and lets me talk all the way to the West Coast sometimes!!!
> ...



I've been elsewhere also thinking the door was locked too.   It actually opened earlier than usual so you must have the master key.

The coffee is brewed


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 4, 2016)

And I will sure take a large cup! Morning Blood, Gobble and EE. Shaping up to be a good weekend to be on the water. Got it narrowed down to either Sinclair or Juliette. Oh and Bo$$ I had done vacated the premises last night so evening/morning to you.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Good morning blood, Eagle, gobble, moon,,,,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Morning Cmp1. Blood you working this weekend?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2016)

Morning ffellas... I seen something for the first time in my life tonight... I seen two coworkers lock up in fist fight!! 
Crazy thing is one of the two was a supervisor (black male) and the other was a general helper (black female) !! I seen it all go down... Female struck first 2x... One slap in the face then a smack to the his ear with a hard hat!! After the 2nd hit the dude punched her lights out!!! Hit her so hard he went to the hospital for stitches on his hand!! 
Both top and bottom lip were busted on the chick!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Someone is going to be looking for a job,,,, any video?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 4, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning ffellas... I seen something for the first time in my life tonight... I seen two coworkers lock up in fist fight!!
> Crazy thing is one of the two was a supervisor (black male) and the other was a general helper (black female) !! I seen it all go down... Female struck first 2x... One slap in the face then a smack to the his ear with a hard hat!! After the 2nd hit the dude punched her lights out!!! Hit her so hard he went to the hospital for stitches on his hand!!
> Both top and bottom lip were busted on the chick!




I don't know about the rest of you BUT I would have paid good money to have seen that encounter !!!!!!  



ps:  I thought that Drunkbro was going to be a participant when I first saw the original caption etc.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Someone is going to be looking for a job,,,, any video?


No video... But is branded in my mind!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I don't know about the rest of you BUT I would have paid good money to have seen that encounter !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ps:  I thought that Drunkbro was going to be a participant when I first saw the original caption etc.


Drunkbro is all about peace and love!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2016)

Such good drama at the end of a driveler.   Late comers need to be directed to read back to this one.

How will HR write up the work-loss accident on this one?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> No video... But is branded in my mind!
> 
> Drunkbro is all about peace and love!



Drunkbro's attitude is drug induced.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've been elsewhere also thinking the door was locked too.   It actually opened earlier than usual so you must have the master key.
> 
> The coffee is brewed




Gobblin, it did take me quite a while to finally shave down that "master key" enough to get it to fit just right.  It is really strange that I never have the white screen problem on the other website.

By the way, your coffee is really good this morning !!!!!

Oh, I found out yesterday that the schools were being closed early in the Cleveland area as it was snowing like crazy.  My nephew had to drive back across Blood Mountain after he left Cleveland and it was somewhat of a slushy mess.  My sister-in-law and three friends had driven down to Gainesville/Dawsonville area and she said it looked like a winter wonderland in the Dawsonville area but it turned into rain by the time they got back to Ellijay/BlueRidge and back home in Morganton.  Weird weather for sure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2016)

EE, most websites have gone to auto back ups so they don't have to shut down with a white screen everyday for a tape backup.


----------

